# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Διπολική Διαταραχή και άσχημη συμπεριφορά

## Diana1982

Καλησπέρα σας....

Το πρόβλημά μου από πολλά χρόνια είναι εκτός από την μάνα μου που είναι ηλικιωμένη κυρίως η αδερφή μου,η οποία πάσχει από διπολική διαταραχή,από τότε που την θυμάμαι.
Είναι 35 χρονών και η μάνα μου 81.
Το θέμα είναι ότι η ίδια δεν έχει ποτέ συζητήσει ούτε σε μένα ούτε στην μάνα μου,το πρόβλημα της υγείας της και η μάνα μου αρνείται να το συζητήσει μαζί μου παρα κάποια σκόρπια λόγια λες και δεν αφορά εμάς αυτό το θέμα.
Είναι μία απελπιστική κατάσταση-έχω κουραστεί να ζω μ'έναν άνθρωπο άρρωστο και λυπάμαι που μιλάω έτσι και ενδεχομένως να προσβάλλω και άλλους ανθρωπους,αλλά παιδιά δεν αντέχεται η κατάσταση.!
Τώρα τελευταία πρέπει να έχει πάει στον γιατρό,έχοντας υποχωρήσει λίγο τα συμπτώματα αλλά εξακολουθεί να φέρεται μ'ένα τρόπο πολύ άσχημο και αρνητικό απέναντι μου.
Η μάνα μου αρνείται να συζητησει το προβλημα ανοιχτά μαζί μου.Επειδή την φοβάται και γενικά δεν έχει κότσια να το δει κατάματα.

Από την άλλη μπείτε στη θέση μου και πείτε μου τί σκατά να κάνω....
Να σημειώσω ότι η αδερφή μου,εκτός από διπολική είναι και παλιοχαρακτήρας.

Τον τελευταίο καιρό η μάνα μου,μου είπε να μου δώσει επιπλέον χρήματα για να ζήσω μόνη μου,αλλά αυτό δεν είναι λύση ρε παιδιά.
Εγώ δεν έχω σύντροφο,δεν έχω δουλειά,θα ξυπνάω και τί θα κάνω μόνη μου σε 4 τοίχους;

Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα...τουλάχιστον στο σπίτι μου κάτι θα πόυμε,θα φάω ένα ζεστο φαί,θα με διευκολύνει η μάνα μου σε διάφορες δικές μου δουλειές...
Αλλιώς είναι μόνος σου,αλλιώς να μιλάς και με 2 ανθρώπους....

Από την άλλη δεν μπορώ και την συμπεριφορά της αδερφής μου,δεν κάνει μπάνιο,το δωματιό της είναι εστία μόλυνσης...
Σκέφτομαι να μιλήσω στην εισαγγελέα,να μου δώσει ένα παραπεμπτικό,να έρθουν 2 ψυχίατροι να την εξετάσουν και έτσι να γίνει μία ανοιχτή συζήτηση για το ζήτημα αυτό.
Τόσα χρόνια δεν μπορώ να ζω μέσα στην αναπηρία και να κάνουν όλοι ότι δεν καταλαβαίνουν...
Εχω και εγώ πρόβλημα υγείας χρόνιο,που επιδεινώνεται με την κακή ψυχολογία.

Κάποια βοήθεια Χριστιανοί και μη Χριστιανοί.............................. ............................

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Σκέφτομαι να μιλήσω στην εισαγγελέα,


τι κολυμα ειναι αυτο που εχεις με τον εισαγγελεα παιδακι μου? υποψιαζομαι οτι καπου τη ξερω την αδερφη σου παντως εστω κ αν δε τη ξερω! (τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης?)

----------


## Θεοφανία

...μηπως να δεχτείς την προσφορά της μητέρας σου και να γίνεις το παράδειγμα και για τις δύο, ξεκινώντας καινούργια ζωή?
Όσο βρίσκεσαι εκεί μέσα, τόσο περισσότερο θα θάβεσαι.
Ας κάνουμε ένα σενάριο.
Ψάχνεις ένα σπίτι πολύ κοντά στο πατρικό σου.
Μπαίνεις στη διαδικασία να το διακοσμήσεις, να γίνει εσύ.
Προσπαθείς να βρεις μια απασχόληση και αν δεν έχεις οικονομικό πρόβλημα υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες φιλανθρωπικές οργανώσεις που παρακαλάνε.
Κοινωνικοποιείσαι, προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου και όλα τα άλλα, (σύντροφος, φίλοι) θα έρθουν χωρίς να το καταλάβεις.
Το να φυγεις από το σπίτι θα είναι ένα τεράστιο σοκ για την αδελφή σου. Αυτό θα την ταρακουνήσει, όσο και να ασθενεί όπως λες.
Εκεί να δεις αντιδράσεις. 
Κινητοποιήσου και ξεκίνα με τον εαυτό σου. Μόνο τότε θα έχεις τη δύναμη να βοηθήσεις και τους άλλους.

----------


## dreamful_woman

...αν και διπολικη.. συμφωνω απολυτα με την Θεοφανια!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μου φαινετε οτι ειχες κρυφο καημο να γινει δικηγορος δεν εξηγιτε αλλιος αυτο με τον εισαγγελεα συνεχεια.

----------


## betelgeuse

Ντιανα , σορρυ που θα γινω αποτομη , αλλα . . .
Οσο καιρο εισαι εδω μεσα εχεις ανοιξει αρκετα θεματα και παραπονιεσαι συνεχως για τους αλλους . Αν σε ενοχλει τοσο πολυ η μανα σου και η αδελφη σου γιατι δεν φευγεις?
Δεξου την προσφορα της και πηγαινε ζησε μονη σου . Βρες μια δουλιτσα να σου περνα η ωρα , κοινωνικοποιησου . Εναλλακτικες υπαρχουν , αλλα για καποιο λογο δεν θελεις να τις δεις.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> θα ξυπνάω και τί θα κάνω μόνη μου σε 4 τοίχους


να βρεις ενα καλο παιδι σαν εμενα χχαχχαχαχαχαχα να τον παντρευτεις για να ξεχασεις κ οσα ηξερες

----------


## paoki

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Diana1982

> μου φαινετε οτι ειχες κρυφο καημο να γινει δικηγορος δεν εξηγιτε αλλιος αυτο με τον εισαγγελεα συνεχεια.


Χαχαχαχα αμαν Αλέξανδρε,όχι δεν είχα κρυφό καημό να γίνω δικηγόρος-απλά μου αρέσει ο εισαγγελέας της πόλης μας............

----------


## Diana1982

> Ντιανα , σορρυ που θα γινω αποτομη , αλλα . . .
> Οσο καιρο εισαι εδω μεσα εχεις ανοιξει αρκετα θεματα και παραπονιεσαι συνεχως για τους αλλους . Αν σε ενοχλει τοσο πολυ η μανα σου και η αδελφη σου γιατι δεν φευγεις?
> Δεξου την προσφορα της και πηγαινε ζησε μονη σου . Βρες μια δουλιτσα να σου περνα η ωρα , κοινωνικοποιησου . Εναλλακτικες υπαρχουν , αλλα για καποιο λογο δεν θελεις να τις δεις.


Ναι σε αυτό δεν έχεις άδικο,είμαι λίγο ανασφαλής και άτολμος χαρακτήρας...
βέβαια με έχει κάνει και η ζωή έτσι........-αλλά γενικά το παλεύω
Ισως την κάνω κάποια στιγμή.........

----------


## Diana1982

> ...μηπως να δεχτείς την προσφορά της μητέρας σου και να γίνεις το παράδειγμα και για τις δύο, ξεκινώντας καινούργια ζωή?
> Όσο βρίσκεσαι εκεί μέσα, τόσο περισσότερο θα θάβεσαι.
> Ας κάνουμε ένα σενάριο.
> Ψάχνεις ένα σπίτι πολύ κοντά στο πατρικό σου.
> Μπαίνεις στη διαδικασία να το διακοσμήσεις, να γίνει εσύ.
> Προσπαθείς να βρεις μια απασχόληση και αν δεν έχεις οικονομικό πρόβλημα υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες φιλανθρωπικές οργανώσεις που παρακαλάνε.
> Κοινωνικοποιείσαι, προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου και όλα τα άλλα, (σύντροφος, φίλοι) θα έρθουν χωρίς να το καταλάβεις.
> *Το να φυγεις από το σπίτι θα είναι ένα τεράστιο σοκ για την αδελφή σου*. Αυτό θα την ταρακουνήσει, όσο και να ασθενεί όπως λες.
> Εκεί να δεις αντιδράσεις. 
> Κινητοποιήσου και ξεκίνα με τον εαυτό σου. Μόνο τότε θα έχεις τη δύναμη να βοηθήσεις και τους άλλους.


Αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω πως ακριβώς το λες αυτό,σε όλα τα άλλα συμφωνώ και με την γκρίνια δε βγαίνει κάτι....
Απλά όταν απελπίζομαι-ζητάω μία χείρα βοηθείας........

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω πως ακριβώς το λες αυτό,σε όλα τα άλλα συμφωνώ και με την γκρίνια δε βγαίνει κάτι....
> Απλά όταν απελπίζομαι-ζητάω μία χείρα βοηθείας........


..πέρα από την ασθένεια που αντιμετωπίζει, το γεγονός πως σας δένει η ίδια μοίρα, (είστε υιοθετημένες) σε καθιστά συνοδοιπόρο της και τη μοναδική παρέα της, (ακόμη και να δε σε βλέπει καθόλου, σε νιώθει δίπλα, στο άλλο δωμάτιο).
αν προσθέσεις εκεί ότι και συ δεν κάνεις κάτι διαφορετικό από εκείνη, αφού δεν έχεις στην ουσία κοινωνική ζωή, της δίνει μια αίσθηση ασφάλειας.
Φαντάζεσαι πως θα νιώσει όταν κάνεις εσύ ένα τόσο μεγάλο βήμα;

----------


## Diana1982

> ..πέρα από την ασθένεια που αντιμετωπίζει, το γεγονός πως σας δένει η ίδια μοίρα, (είστε υιοθετημένες) σε καθιστά συνοδοιπόρο της και τη μοναδική παρέα της, (ακόμη και να δε σε βλέπει καθόλου, σε νιώθει δίπλα, στο άλλο δωμάτιο).
> αν προσθέσεις εκεί ότι και συ δεν κάνεις κάτι διαφορετικό από εκείνη, αφού δεν έχεις στην ουσία κοινωνική ζωή, της δίνει μια αίσθηση ασφάλειας.
> Φαντάζεσαι πως θα νιώσει όταν κάνεις εσύ ένα τόσο μεγάλο βήμα;


Ναι.Εχεις δίκιο σε αυτό Θεοφανία και ίσως η αδερφή μου,να είναι κ ένας λόγος που με κρατάει πίσω...........
Ολοι βλέπουν την επιφάνεια και είναι λογικό,αλλά η ουσία του κάθε προβλήματος είναι σημαντικότερη και βαθύτερη,αν κ η πολλή φιλοσοφία από την άλλη βλάπτει...............
Οι ψυχολόγοι δεν βοηθάνε κ τρελά-τουλάχιστον σε μένα....

οπότε πρέπει ο άνθρωπος να τολμάει πράγματα στην ζωή του......αλλιώς λυμαίνεται....

----------


## Diana1982

> να βρεις ενα καλο παιδι σαν εμενα χχαχχαχαχαχαχα να τον παντρευτεις για να ξεχασεις κ οσα ηξερες


Ούτε εκεί μπορώ να φθάσω Αλεξ,αν η ζωή σου σε στοιχειώνει λίγο δύσκολο να προχωρήσεις..................
Χρειάζεται προσπάθεια!

----------


## Tasos75

Η αδελφή σου είναι διεγνωσμένη διπολική; Η θεραπεία που παίρνει δεν τη βοηθάει; Πέρα από το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, γνώμη μου είναι ότι εάν μετακόμιζες και έμενες μόνη σου θα σε κινητοποιούσε και ίσως να βοηθούσε και την αδελφή σου αυτή η αλλαγή.

----------


## Diana1982

> Η αδελφή σου είναι διεγνωσμένη διπολική; Η θεραπεία που παίρνει δεν τη βοηθάει; Πέρα από το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, γνώμη μου είναι ότι εάν μετακόμιζες και έμενες μόνη σου θα σε κινητοποιούσε και ίσως να βοηθούσε και την αδελφή σου αυτή η αλλαγή.


Η αδελφή μου έχει ψυχιατρικό πρόβλημα.
Από τα συμπτώματα κατάλαβα ότι έχει αυτό το ζήτημα και από κάποιον γιατρό που εξηγούσε κάποια φορά τί είναι η διπολική.
Δεν ξέρω αν παίρνει θεραπεία,δεν μας μιλάει καθόλου γι'αυτό το θέμα ούτε σε μενα ούτε στη μάνα μου.
Το γράφω και στην αρχή αυτό εξάλλου.


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το καλύτερο Τάσο,έμενα και ως φοιτήτρια μόνη μου και δεν ήταν το καλύτερο μου.
Απλά τώρα είμαι και καμια 10αρια χρόνια μεγαλύτερη οπότε θα μπορώ να τα καταφέρω πολύ καλύτερα.
ΚΑι στην τελική θα έχω και έναν προσωπικό χώρο να φέρω μία φίλη μου,ένα φίλο μου...
Θα δείξει ο χρόνος,ίσως από τον καινούργιο χρόνο να το πάρω απόφαση.


Και εκτός από διπολική είναι και παλιοχαρακτήρας.

----------


## Anakin

Αφου εχεις την ευκερια ζησε μονη σου να ηρεμησεις!μονο καλυτερα μπορουν να γινουν τα πραγματα αν το κανεις.

----------


## Diana1982

> Αφου εχεις την ευκερια ζησε μονη σου να ηρεμησεις!μονο καλυτερα μπορουν να γινουν τα πραγματα αν το κανεις.


Αφού το λέτε όλοι κάτι μπορεί να καταλαβαίνετε περισσότερο.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Καλησπέρα Ντιάνα!
Το τί θα κάνεις εσύ κ το πώς θα πορευτείς στη δική σου προσωπική ζωή είναι ένα εντελώς άλλο θέμα...... εγώ βέβαια πάντα ήμουν κ είμαι υπέρ όχι μόνο του "απογαλακτισμού", αλλά κ υπέρ της ανεξαρτητοποίησης σε κάθε τομέα, προσωπικό, οικονομικό, οικογενειακό κλπ. Καλό το βόλεμα, αλλά η ανεξαρτητοποίηση, κ ας έχει τα ζόρια της, δεν έβλαψε ποτέ κανέναν, το αντίθετο μάλιστα.

Όμως το θέμα που έθεσες έχει να κάνει με την αδερφή σου, σωστά......?
Δεν ξέρω άμα είναι διπολική, η ευθύνη για διάγνωση ανήκει σε άλλους, όμως ως αδερφή της έχεις κ εσύ την ευθύνη να πάρεις την κατάσταση στα χέρια σου, είσαι ολόκληρη κοπέλα. Κ άσε την μάνα σου στην απέξω, άνθρωπος που δεν θέλει να καταλάβει δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να καταλάβει κ πολύ απλά, απ'ό,τι κατάλαβα, δεν θέλει να αντικρύσει την πραγματικότητα.
Από αυτά που γράφεις προκύπτει ότι η αδερφή σου είναι ένας άνθρωπος που ναι μεν δεν θα τη χαρακτήριζες ακριβώς επικίνδυνη, όμως είναι σοβαρά ψυχικά διαταραγμένη, σε σημείο που να μην είναι σε θέση να φροντίσει τον εαυτό της. Ακριβώς λοιπόν για κάτι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχει η τοποθέτηση από δικαστή του ασθενούς σε μερική δικαστική συμπαράσταση, είναι η διαδικασία που ανέφερες με τον εισαγγελέα (πάει με τις διαδικασίες της εκούσιας δικαιοδοσίας), κ βασίζεται στις γνωματεύσεις των γιατρών. Μερικοί άνθρωποι δεν είναι ψυχικά υγιείς κ αν η νοσηρότητα υπερβεί ένα συγκεκριμένο επίπεδο, επιβαρύνουν όχι μόνο το περιβάλλον τους, αλλά βλάπτουν κ τον ίδιο τους τον εαυτό, χώρια που δεν είναι σε θέση να διαχειριστούν απλές προσωπικές καθημερινές τους υποθέσεις, με αποτέλεσμα να είναι πλήρως εξαρτημένοι από τα μέλη του περβάλλοντός τους. Αν πχ εσύ βρεις το δρόμο σου, η μαμά σου αποδημήσει μια μέρα εις Κύριον, τότε η αδερφή σου τί θα απογίνει.....? Εφόσον δεν έχει άλλον κ "δεν είναι στα καλά της", ο κλήρος της ευθύνης πέφτει σε εσένα. Κ guess what.......Όλως μα όλως τυχαίως, οι περιπτώσεις μανιοκατάθλιψης ή διπολικού συνδρόμου είναι κ οι συνηθέστερες ψυχικές νόσοι- αιτίες για τις οποίες τίθενται κάποιοι σε μερική (ή επικουρική, το ίδιο είναι) δικαστική συμπαράσταση. Γιατί πρόκειται για ανθρώπους, οι οποίοι αν όχι να γίνονται επικίνδυνοι για τον εαυτό τους, σίγουρα πάντως δεν είναι σε θέση να φροντίσουν τον εαυτό τους. 
Τώρα, από εκεί κ κάτω, το τί θα διατάξει το δικαστήριο, αυτό δεν το ξέρω, εξαρτάται κ από τη διάγνωση που θα βγάλουν οι γιατροί. Μπορεί να διατάξει για ένα διάστημα περιορισμό σε κλινική (δεν μου ακούγεται ωραίο, αλλά καμιά φορά η φαρμακευτική αγωγή μπορεί να φέρει κάποιον στα "ίσα" του ή να τον καταστήσει πιο συνεργάσιμο) ή απλά να της θέσει δικαστικό συμπαραστάτη. Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι η θέση σε δικαστική συμπαράσταση προστατεύει πρωτίστως τον ίδιο τον πάσχοντα από το να βλάψει ή να ζημιώσει τον εαυτό του. Θα την προστατέψει δηλ. από πράξεις κ ενέργειες που πιθανόν να μην είναι προς το συμφέρον της, φαντάζεσαι πχ αύριο- μεθαύριο να πουλήσει όλη της την κληρονομιά σε μια μέρα, να σκορπίσει το αντίτιμο κ να μείνει στο δρόμο.....? Ή να αγοράσει ένα αυτοκίνητο, με το οποίο να αρχίσει να τρέχει σαν τρελή κ να σκοτωθεί.......? Τα παραδείγματα είναι τυχαία, μπορεί κ μακάρι να μην συμβούν ποτέ, αλλά τέτοιες συμπεριφορές είναι αναμενόμενες από διπολικούς, αν όχι κ τυπικές......

----------


## Diana1982

Ευτυχώς που απάντησες και εσύ σε αυτό το θέμα και είναι προς μεγάλη μου ανακούφιση που έκανες κάτι τέτοιο γιατί μπήκες στο νόημα,με την όποια ακαδημαϊκη γνώση σε συνδέει με αυτό.




> Εφόσον δεν έχει άλλον κ "δεν είναι στα καλά της", ο κλήρος της ευθύνης πέφτει σε εσένα.


Οχι νομικά φαντάζομαι-ηθικά.




> Όλως μα όλως τυχαίως, οι περιπτώσεις μανιοκατάθλιψης ή διπολικού συνδρόμου είναι κ οι συνηθέστερες ψυχικές νόσοι- αιτίες για τις οποίες τίθενται κάποιοι σε μερική (ή επικουρική, το ίδιο είναι) δικαστική συμπαράσταση


Λίγο πιο λιανά παρακαλώ.....




> ή απλά να της θέσει δικαστικό συμπαραστάτη.


Λίγο πιο λιανά παρακαλώ.....




> Θα την προστατέψει δηλ. από πράξεις κ ενέργειες που πιθανόν να μην είναι προς το συμφέρον της, φαντάζεσαι πχ αύριο- μεθαύριο να πουλήσει όλη της την κληρονομιά σε μια μέρα, να σκορπίσει το αντίτιμο κ να μείνει στο δρόμο.....? Ή να αγοράσει ένα αυτοκίνητο, με το οποίο να αρχίσει να τρέχει σαν τρελή κ να σκοτωθεί.......? Τα παραδείγματα είναι τυχαία, μπορεί κ μακάρι να μην συμβούν ποτέ, αλλά τέτοιες συμπεριφορές είναι αναμενόμενες από διπολικούς, αν όχι κ τυπικές......


Παρότι είναι καραμπινάτη περίπτωση διπολικής,τέτοιες ενέργειες δεν κάνει τις ψιλοφοβάται,περίεργα πράγματα κάνει όμως,πηγαίνει κάθε μέρα στο supermarket δεν έχει συναίσθηση της κατάστασής της,ψιλοαδιαφορεί για το μέλλον της και αναρωτιέμαι αν όλα αυτά που της συμβαίνουν τα καταλαβαίνει ή τα έχει συγκεχυμένα μέσα στο παράφρον μυαλό της........

Η μάνα μου δεν κάνει καμία συζήτηση για αυτό και πρέπει να πάρω την κατάσταση στα χέρια μου-έχει κάνει και την διαθήκη της.
Μπορείς λίγο να μου πεις τι να κάνω αυτή τη στιγμή;

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Πας στον εισαγγελέα ακροάσεων που υπάρχει στην έδρα κάθε Πρωτοδικείου κ εξηγείς την κατάσταση, ή καλύτερα απευθύνεσαι κατευθείαν στο δικηγόρο κ το κινεί εκείνος το θέμα.

Δικαστική συμπαράσταση είναι η κατάσταση για την οποία κάποιος μπορεί να στερηθεί (ολική δικαστική συμπαράσταση) ή να του περιοριστεί (μερική δικαστική συμπαράσταση) η ικανότητα προς δικαιοπραξία, δηλ. να προβαίνει σε ενέργειες που έχουν έννομες συνέπειες. Η στοιχειοθέτηση κ ιατρική πιστοποίηση σωματικών ή ψυχικών νοσημάτων είναι η κατ'εξοχήν περίπτωση όπου στερείται ή περιορίζεται σε έναν ενήλικα η ικανότητα προς δικαιοπραξία. Κ η μανιοκατάθλιψη είναι πολύ, μα πολύ συνηθισμένη αιτία που μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε θέση υπό δικαστική συμπαράσταση (αναλόγως της βαρύτητάς της φυσικά) ή τη στέρηση της γονικής μέριμνας αν πχ ο μανιοκαταθλιπτικός είναι γονέας. 

Πολύ απλά δηλ, αν αποδεικτεί ότι η αδερφή σου είναι διπολική, κ το δικαστήριο της ορίσει έναν επίτροπο (πχ εσένα), η αδερφή σου θα μπορεί να προβαίνει σε πολλές πράξεις ελεύθερα (να πάει τη βόλτα της, να πάει στο σουπερμάρκετ), για ορισμένες άλλες όμως ενέργειες (αυτές τις ορίζει το δικαστήριο κ χειρίζεται κάθε φορά την περίπτωση ανάλογα με το επίπεδο νοσηρότητας του ασθενούς κ βάσει ιατρικών γνωματεύσεων) χρειάζεται η έγκριση του επιτρόπου (πχ εκποίηση περιουσιακών στοιχείων), διαφορετικά οι ενέργειες αυτές, που έχουν γίνει άνευ έγκρισης από τον επίτροπο, πάσχουν από ακυρότητα.
Με λίγα λόγια, η όλη διαδικασία είναι καθαρά προς το συμφέρον της, για να μην κάνει κάτι, το οποίο βραχυπρόθεσμα ή μακροπρόθεσμα θα τη βλάψει. Όχι βέβαια ότι υπάρχουν απόλυτες ασφαλιστικές δικλείδες, αλλά τουλάχιστον τίθεται ένα στοιχειώδες πλαίσιο, εκτός του οποίου δεν μπορεί να κινηθεί. Κ άσε που δεν ξέρεις ποτέ πώς εξελίσσονται τέτοιες νόσοι, ενώ αν είσαι εσύ πχ η δικαστική της συμπαραστάτιδα κ η κατάσταση χτύπα ξύλο ξεφύγει, μπορεί το δικαστήριο να σου έχει παραχωρήσει την αρμοδιότητα να αιτηθείς τον περιορισμό της σε κλινική. Τονίζω βέβαια ότι κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να γίνει αν τα πράγματα εκτροχιαστούν.........

----------


## Diana1982

> Πας στον εισαγγελέα ακροάσεων που υπάρχει στην έδρα κάθε Πρωτοδικείου κ εξηγείς την κατάσταση, ή καλύτερα απευθύνεσαι κατευθείαν στο δικηγόρο κ το κινεί εκείνος το θέμα.
> 
> Δικαστική συμπαράσταση είναι η κατάσταση για την οποία κάποιος μπορεί να στερηθεί (ολική δικαστική συμπαράσταση) ή να του περιοριστεί (μερική δικαστική συμπαράσταση) η ικανότητα προς δικαιοπραξία, δηλ. να προβαίνει σε ενέργειες που έχουν έννομες συνέπειες. Η στοιχειοθέτηση κ ιατρική πιστοποίηση σωματικών ή ψυχικών νοσημάτων είναι η κατ'εξοχήν περίπτωση όπου στερείται ή περιορίζεται σε έναν ενήλικα η ικανότητα προς δικαιοπραξία. Κ η μανιοκατάθλιψη είναι πολύ, μα πολύ συνηθισμένη αιτία που μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε θέση υπό δικαστική συμπαράσταση (αναλόγως της βαρύτητάς της φυσικά) ή τη στέρηση της γονικής μέριμνας αν πχ ο μανιοκαταθλιπτικός είναι γονέας. 
> 
> Πολύ απλά δηλ, αν αποδεικτεί ότι η αδερφή σου είναι διπολική, κ το δικαστήριο της ορίσει έναν επίτροπο (πχ εσένα), η αδερφή σου θα μπορεί να προβαίνει σε πολλές πράξεις ελεύθερα (να πάει τη βόλτα της, να πάει στο σουπερμάρκετ), για ορισμένες άλλες όμως ενέργειες (αυτές τις ορίζει το δικαστήριο κ χειρίζεται κάθε φορά την περίπτωση ανάλογα με το επίπεδο νοσηρότητας του ασθενούς κ βάσει ιατρικών γνωματεύσεων) χρειάζεται η έγκριση του επιτρόπου (πχ εκποίηση περιουσιακών στοιχείων), διαφορετικά οι ενέργειες αυτές, που έχουν γίνει άνευ έγκρισης από τον επίτροπο, πάσχουν από ακυρότητα.
> Με λίγα λόγια, η όλη διαδικασία είναι καθαρά προς το συμφέρον της, για να μην κάνει κάτι, το οποίο βραχυπρόθεσμα ή μακροπρόθεσμα θα τη βλάψει. Όχι βέβαια ότι υπάρχουν απόλυτες ασφαλιστικές δικλείδες, αλλά τουλάχιστον τίθεται ένα στοιχειώδες πλαίσιο, εκτός του οποίου δεν μπορεί να κινηθεί. Κ άσε που δεν ξέρεις ποτέ πώς εξελίσσονται τέτοιες νόσοι, ενώ αν είσαι εσύ πχ η δικαστική της συμπαραστάτιδα κ η κατάσταση χτύπα ξύλο ξεφύγει, μπορεί το δικαστήριο να σου έχει παραχωρήσει την αρμοδιότητα να αιτηθείς τον περιορισμό της σε κλινική. Τονίζω βέβαια ότι κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να γίνει αν τα πράγματα εκτροχιαστούν.........


Ναι........αλήθεια αυτή την κίνηση,του να μιλήσω δλδ σε εισαγγελέα και να γίνουν οι επόμενες σχετικές κινήσεις,πότε είναι καλό να τις κάνω;
Να υποθέσω μετα θάνατο της μητέρας μου και εφόσον η διαθήκη τίθεται νομικά στους κληρονόμους της.

Το να απευθυνθώ σε δικηγόρο,τί περισσότερο θα μου προσφέρει από το να κινήσω μόνη μου τις διαδικασίες;;
Μην ξεχνάμε και ότι μένω σε επαρχία,οπότε η μικρότερη "έκθεση" είναι και πιο συμφέρουσα.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Ήδη από τώρα μια χαρά μπορείς....... Τώρα σε ό,τι σχετίζεται με το δικηγόρο, υπάρχει το επαγγελματικό απόρρητο, δεν θα πας να εξηγήσεις την κατάσταση στο Μήτσο που έχει το μανάβικο στη γωνία ή στην περιπτερού της γειτονιάς, έτσι δεν είναι.....?
Απλά είναι καλύτερο να το αναλάβει ο δικηγόρος από την άποψη ότι ξέρει καλύτερα πώς πρέπει να συντάξει την αίτηση, ποιό περιεχόμενο πρέπει να έχει αυτή κ ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ Κ ΠΩΣ πρέπει να αντιληφθεί την κατάσταση ο εισαγγελέας για να προωθήσει την υπόθεση. Για να κινηθεί το ζήτημα ο εισαγγελέας πρέπει να καταλάβει συγκεκριμένα πράγματα κ επειδή ο δικηγόρος γνωρίζει τη νομοθεσία, ξέρει κ ποιά είναι αυτά. Δηλ αν πας εσύ κ εκθέσεις την κατάσταση, ο εισαγγελέας μπορεί να σου απαντήσει "εντάξει, όμως εμένα όλα αυτά δεν μου λένε κάτι". Αντίθετα ο δικηγόρος ξέρει ποιές περιπτώσεις "ενεργοποιούν" τη σχετική νομοθεσία. Τώρα από εκεί κ κάτω φυσικά μια άποψη καταθέτω, η επιλογή είναι δικιά σου.

----------


## Diana1982

Mariposa7 ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου,ήταν ιδιαίτερες χρήσιμες και ουσιαστικά άκρως απαραίτητες γιατί δεν ήξερα τί να κάνω με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο.
Απλά ξέρεις τι;;;;;;

Μου είναι πρακτικώς δύσκολο να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο χωρίς πολύ σημαντικό λόγο...καταλαβαίνειες την θέση μου και το σκηνικό στο σπίτι μου.
Μου είναι λίγο δύσκολο να κινήσω μία τέτοια διαδικασία ή τώρα ή μετα θάνατον της μητέρας μου.

Δεν ξέρω,απλά ρωτάω να μου πεις την γνώμη σου,μπορεί να παίρνει κάποια φάρμακα τώρα,αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου διαλλακτική,δεν μπορώ να τη ρωτήσω κάτι τέτοιο.
Δεν σου λεω να μου πεις τι να κάνω-απλά να μου πεις την γνώμη σου.

----------


## μυσπ

Ηρεμησε φιλη μου,εισαι σε δυσκολη θεση καταλαβαινω,Συμφωνω οτι ειναι απαισιο να ζεις μονη σου ειναι καλο να μην μενεις με τους δικους σου μονο εαν εχεις τον καταλληλο αντρα παιδια στην ζωη σου κιολας,Οσον αφορα τωρα το θεμα των δικων σου ειναι δικο τους το προβλημα κ οχι δικο σου εσυ απλα ζεις εκειμεσα κ επιβαρυνεται η ψυχολογια σου,Προτεινω να επισκεφτεις ειδικο να του μιλησεις για το προβλημα των δικων σου κ πως θα κινηθεις,Ετσι μπορει να βοηθησεις αποτελεσματικοτερα να πειστουν να πανε σε ειδικο,Οπωσδηποτε πρεπει να εκτιμας αυτην την γυναικα που σε υιοθετησε κ σε μεγαλωσε,Τωρα η αδερφη σου το γεγονος οτι δεν ταιριαζετε κ μαλωνετε ειναι συχνο κ για τα βιολογικα αδερφια δεν ειναι κατι περιεργο,Κανε οτι μπορεις να βρεις ενα αντρα κ να ζησεις την ζωη σου ομως ποτε μην ξεχασεις τους δικους σου ανθρωπους

----------


## Diana1982

> Ηρεμησε φιλη μου,εισαι σε δυσκολη θεση καταλαβαινω,Συμφωνω οτι ειναι απαισιο να ζεις μονη σου ειναι καλο να μην μενεις με τους δικους σου μονο εαν εχεις τον καταλληλο αντρα παιδια στην ζωη σου κιολας,Οσον αφορα τωρα το θεμα των δικων σου ειναι δικο τους το προβλημα κ οχι δικο σου εσυ απλα ζεις εκειμεσα κ επιβαρυνεται η ψυχολογια σου,Προτεινω να επισκεφτεις ειδικο να του μιλησεις για το προβλημα των δικων σου κ πως θα κινηθεις,Ετσι μπορει να βοηθησεις αποτελεσματικοτερα να πειστουν να πανε σε ειδικο,Οπωσδηποτε πρεπει να εκτιμας αυτην την γυναικα που σε υιοθετησε κ σε μεγαλωσε,Τωρα η αδερφη σου το γεγονος οτι δεν ταιριαζετε κ μαλωνετε ειναι συχνο κ για τα βιολογικα αδερφια δεν ειναι κατι περιεργο,Κανε οτι μπορεις να βρεις ενα αντρα κ να ζησεις την ζωη σου ομως ποτε μην ξεχασεις τους δικους σου ανθρωπους


Καλησπέρα μυσπ....ναι είναι λίγο δύσκολα τα πράγματα για μένα-όχι και τραγικά βέβαια......πάντα υπάρχουν και χειρότερα!
Η ψυχολόγος που πήγαινα δεν είδα να μου προσφέρει καμιά βοήθεια ιδιαίτερη....δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να συνεχίσω να πηγαίνω και γενικά οι ψυχολόγοι είναι επιφυλακτικοί απέναντι στους ασθενείς,μη κοιτάς που εδώ μέσα είμαστε άγνωστοι μεταξύ αγνώστων ...

Τωρα κάνω κάποιους βελονισμούς,προσέχω την υγεία μου και κάπως είμαι καλύτερα,σίγουρα η συμβολή της mariposa ήταν ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη.
Τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους δεν θα τους ξεχάσω αν και λίγοι....
Αλλά κάποιες φορές κάλλιο λίγοι και καλοί.
Ευχαριστώ για την συμμετοχή σου...

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Mariposa7 ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου,ήταν ιδιαίτερες χρήσιμες και ουσιαστικά άκρως απαραίτητες γιατί δεν ήξερα τί να κάνω με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο.
> Απλά ξέρεις τι;;;;;;
> 
> Μου είναι πρακτικώς δύσκολο να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο χωρίς πολύ σημαντικό λόγο...καταλαβαίνειες την θέση μου και το σκηνικό στο σπίτι μου.
> Μου είναι λίγο δύσκολο να κινήσω μία τέτοια διαδικασία ή τώρα ή μετα θάνατον της μητέρας μου.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω,απλά ρωτάω να μου πεις την γνώμη σου,μπορεί να παίρνει κάποια φάρμακα τώρα,αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου διαλλακτική,δεν μπορώ να τη ρωτήσω κάτι τέτοιο.
> Δεν σου λεω να μου πεις τι να κάνω-απλά να μου πεις την γνώμη σου.


Μα κανείς κ φυσικά ούτε κ εγώ θα σου πει τί να κάνεις, αυτό θα το αποφασίσεις εσύ. Βέβαια το τί θεωρεί κανείς υποκειμενικά "σημαντικό λόγο" κ πότε αντικειμενικά συντρέχει κάτι τέτοιο είναι μια άλλη, μεγάλη συζήτηση. Κ στο τέλος- τέλος, κ ο μηχανισμός της θέσης σε δικαστική συμπαράσταση έχει θεσπιστεί κ έχει ως προϋπόθεση εφαρμογής κάποιος να αντιμετωπίζει όντως σοβαρό πρόβλημα, όχι πχ αν παραείναι δύστροπος ή δύσκολος χαρακτήρας ή ελαφρώς "φεύγα"ή λίγο "αλλού".
Επειδή λοιπόν την κατάσταση της αδερφής σου τη ζεις κ την ξέρεις όχι εμείς αλλά εσύ, γνώμη μου, θέσε στον εαυτό σου την εξής ερώτηση: Μπορεί η εν λόγω κοπέλα να φροντίσει τον εαυτό της χωρίς να υπάρχει απαραίτητα η δικιά σου συνδρομή ή της μαμάς σας? Υπάρχει ορατός κίνδυνος ο τρόπος ζωής της να θέσει σε κίνδυνο τη σωματική της ακεραιότητα? Προβαίνει σε ενέργειες που δύνανται να την βλάψουν? Χρειάζεται συνεχή επίβλεψη ή επιβάλλεται η παρουσία κάποιου δίπλα της, ώστε να διεκπεραιώνει βασικές δραστηριότητες?
Αν απαντήσεις ναι σε περισσότερες από 1 τέτοιες ερωτήσεις, τότε γνώμη μου, ξανασκέψου το.......

----------


## Diana1982

Καλησπέρα Mariposa7....

Είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι η αδερφή μου έχει ψυχικό νόσημα και αυτό από μόνο του είναι σοβαρό πρόβλημα.
Αλλά επειδή μου έθεσες κάποια ερωτήματα,σου απαντάω συνοπτικά στα εξής:
H αδερφή μου από τότε που την θυμάμαι είναι ένας δυσλειτουργικός χαρακτήρας,προφανώς εξαιτίας της νοσηρότητας της,αλλά και της κακής της ψυχολογίας-που συχνότατα το ένα συνοδεύει το άλλο.

Από εκεί και πέρα δεν έχει δώσει σημεία ιδιαίτερης επικινδυνότητας,ούτε στον οικονομικό ούτε σε άλλο τομέα.
Αν εξαιρέσεις το γεγονός ότι έχει καταστήσει τον εαυτό της ανίκανο για πολλά πράγματα-όπως για παραδειγμα να διαχειριστεί την καθαριότητα της-που ξεπερνάει τα πλαίσια ενός βρώμικου ανθρώπου...και πάει στα πλαίσια της παθολογίας-δεν καθαρίζει σχεδόν ποτέ δωμάτιο-κάνει μπάνιο σπανιότατα-δεν ελέγχει το βάρος της-δείχνει αναισθησία/αναλγησία για πράγματα που οι άλλοι θεωρούν δεδομένα.

Δεν μπορεί να διεκπαιρεώσει πολύ συχνά υποθέσεις απλές ή η περίοδος ολοκλήρωσης είναι αρκετά μακρόσυρτη.
Δεν εργάζεται,δεν συμμετέχει σε ομάδες(εθελοντικές,διασκέδ ασης,αυτοβοήθειας)
Εχει 2-3 φίλες και με αυτές βγαίνει σε αραιά διαστήματα.

Δεν είχε φίλο,ούτε και νομίζω ότι θα παντρευτεί ποτέ ή θα κάνει έναν μόνιμο δεσμό.
Τουλάχιστον για τα τελευταία,έτσι διαφαίνεται.

Εχεις κάποια απάντηση σε αυτό;
ευχαριστώ

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Τί να πώ, δεν ξέρω....... Δε μου φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα βαριά περίπτωση. Δηλ, ας πούμε αν έμενε μόνη της κ είχε να διαχειριστεί ένα χ ποσό το μήνα, θα μπορούσε να ανταπεξέλθει....?Ρωτάω γιατί το μέλλον μάλλον έτσι θα είναι. Η μαμά σας θα "αποχωρήσει", εσύ όλο κ κάτι θα κάνεις, εκείνη όμως.....?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε θυμαμαι καλα τι _ μου χες πει οτι ειναι αλλα αν ειναι αυτο που θυμαμαι μπορει να θυμωσει αν πας στον εισαγγελεα χωρις να το θελει κ μετα να χεις αλλα παρατραγουδα... μηπως θα ταν καλυτερα να βαζες καπιον αλλο να της μιλησειι

----------


## Diana1982

> Τί να πώ, δεν ξέρω....... Δε μου φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα βαριά περίπτωση. Δηλ, ας πούμε αν έμενε μόνη της κ είχε να διαχειριστεί ένα χ ποσό το μήνα, θα μπορούσε να ανταπεξέλθει....?Ρωτάω γιατί το μέλλον μάλλον έτσι θα είναι. Η μαμά σας θα "αποχωρήσει", εσύ όλο κ κάτι θα κάνεις, εκείνη όμως.....?


Ναι νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε να το διαχειριστεί και δε θα έκανε βλακείες...
από την άλλη μιας και είμαι αδερφή της βάζω και και το συναίσθημα μέσα-δε νομίζω να κάνει κάτι ιδιαίτερο στην ζωή της...εμένα δεν με φοβάμαι-όπως και εσύ λες-εκείνη όμως θα είναι δύσκολη η περιπτωση της.....και το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μιλάει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ για τέτοια θέματα,δεν θέλει.

Τώρα έχει την μάνα μου,έχει εμένα κάπως έχει κάποιον να στηριχτεί.......
αύριο; δεν έχουμε ούτε συγγενείς.
Δεν ξέρω πώς να το παλέψω-δεν ξέρω τί θα είναι καλύτερο να κάνω.....μαλλον να αδιαφορήσω....
και ότι βρέξει ας κατεβάσει...

----------


## Diana1982

> δε θυμαμαι καλα τι _ μου χες πει οτι ειναι αλλα αν ειναι αυτο που θυμαμαι μπορει να θυμωσει αν πας στον εισαγγελεα χωρις να το θελει κ μετα να χεις αλλα παρατραγουδα... μηπως θα ταν καλυτερα να βαζες καπιον αλλο να της μιλησειι


Ε.....ναι ουσιαστικά αυτό λέω στα τελευταία μνμτα-ότι ιδιαίτερα τώρα που παίρνει φαρμακα απ'όσο κατάλαβα δεν είναι ακραία τα πράγματα...
αλλά και τα φάρμακα δεν είναι πανάκεια,όπως θα ξέρεις.....
καλύπτουν κάποια συμπτώματα-αλλά δεν τα θεραπεύουν....έχω μιλήσει σε άλλο νήμα για θεραπευτικές προσεγγίσεις....
Και όλες τις υπόλοιπες απορίες μου τις διαβάζεις στο τρέχον θρεντ.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> και το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μιλάει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ για τέτοια θέματα,δεν θέλει.


 λοιπον αυτο που λες τωρα το παρατηρισα σε καπια που ειχα μιλησει στο φορουμ καποτε παλια οτι δε μιλαγε καθολου για καπια θεματα καπια στιγμη μαλιστα προσπαθησα να συζητισω κατι που παρατηρισα οτι ειχε καπιο συγγενικο της προσωπο κ λιγο ελειψε να με... δειρει κ μετα με διεγραψε κ απο το φβ κ μου ειπε αν κ δε ξερω αν το ενοουσε η οχι οτι *λεει τα παντα σε φιλους της* υπαρχει περιπτωση να συυμβαινει κατι τετιο?

----------


## Diana1982

> λοιπον αυτο που λες τωρα το παρατηρισα σε καπια που ειχα μιλησει στο φορουμ καποτε παλια οτι δε μιλαγε καθολου για καπια θεματα καπια στιγμη μαλιστα προσπαθησα να συζητισω κατι που παρατηρισα οτι ειχε καπιο συγγενικο της προσωπο κ λιγο ελειψε να με... δειρει κ μετα με διεγραψε κ απο το φβ κ μου ειπε αν κ δε ξερω αν το ενοουσε η οχι οτι *λεει τα παντα σε φιλους της* υπαρχει περιπτωση να συυμβαινει κατι τετιο?


Δεν θα το έλεγα ακριβώς αυτό
Μπορεί να μιλάει σε άλλους ανθρώπους περισσότερο από μένα,αλλά λίγα πράγματα-ποτέ δεν μιλάει επί προσωπικού και ποτέ δεν θίγει το πρόβλημα της υγείας της,ακόμα και αν στο τέλος οι παρέες της το καταλαβαίνουν-πράγμα που συμβαίνει δηλαδή.
Είναι πολύ δύσκολος άνθρωπος και η μάνα μου επίσης δεν θέλει να συμμετάσχει ενεργά σε όλο αυτό.

Και εξάλλου πλέον δεν είναι κάτι που με αφορά όλο αυτό,αλλά πώς θα μπορέσω να διαχειριστώ το αύριο σε σχέση με αυτήν και κυρίως κάποια κοινά κληρονομικά-που σκέφτομαι ότι θα μου βγάλει την παναγία-κατα τα άλλα στο σπίτι πλέον είναι λίγο καλύτερα τα πράγματα-αλλά όχι σα να βλέπω άλλο άνθρωπο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ποτέ δεν μιλάει επί προσωπικού και ποτέ δεν θίγει


 μαλον ψεματα θα μου ελεγε.

αν δε μιλαει καθολου τοτε θα... σαλταρει αφου πηγα να της πω μια λεξη για κατι που παρατηρισα σε ενα συγγενη της της ειπα πχ μηπως θα χρειαστει να ασχολιθεις λιγο μαζι του κ εκανε σα να τη σφαζουνε μου λεγε μην ασχολισαι μην ανακατευεσαι κλπ δε γινοταν να συνενοηθεις πολυ εχθρικη κ επιθετικη.

----------


## Diana1982

> μαλον ψεματα θα μου ελεγε.
> 
> αν δε μιλαει καθολου τοτε θα... σαλταρει αφου πηγα να της πω μια λεξη για κατι που παρατηρισα σε ενα συγγενη της της ειπα πχ μηπως θα χρειαστει να ασχολιθεις λιγο μαζι του κ εκανε σα να τη σφαζουνε μου λεγε μην ασχολισαι μην ανακατευεσαι κλπ δε γινοταν να συνενοηθεις πολυ εχθρικη κ επιθετικη.


Τώρα όλα αυτά τα ρώτησες για να βγάλεις πόρισμα για την φίλη σου;
Οκ χαχα τί άλλο να περιμένω από σένα;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν ειμαστε φιλοι με αυτη που λεω απλα συναντηθηκαμε καποτε εδω παλια.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Δεν θα το έλεγα ακριβώς αυτό
> Μπορεί να μιλάει σε άλλους ανθρώπους περισσότερο από μένα,αλλά λίγα πράγματα-ποτέ δεν μιλάει επί προσωπικού και ποτέ δεν θίγει το πρόβλημα της υγείας της,ακόμα και αν στο τέλος οι παρέες της το καταλαβαίνουν-πράγμα που συμβαίνει δηλαδή.
> Είναι πολύ δύσκολος άνθρωπος και η μάνα μου επίσης δεν θέλει να συμμετάσχει ενεργά σε όλο αυτό.
> 
> Και εξάλλου πλέον δεν είναι κάτι που με αφορά όλο αυτό,αλλά πώς θα μπορέσω να διαχειριστώ το αύριο σε σχέση με αυτήν και κυρίως κάποια κοινά κληρονομικά-που σκέφτομαι ότι θα μου βγάλει την παναγία-κατα τα άλλα στο σπίτι πλέον είναι λίγο καλύτερα τα πράγματα-αλλά όχι σα να βλέπω άλλο άνθρωπο.


Diana, δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά σε αυτό με τα κληρονομικά έχεις δίκιο. Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον αδελφό μου. Έχει τρία χρόνια πεθαμένη η μητέρα μου και ακόμα δεν μπορούμε να ξεμπερδέψουμε γιατί είναι καχύποπτος, επιθετικός και παλιοχαρακτήρας. Έτσι, αφού πήρε τη μερίδα του λέοντος, αδικώντας εμένα και τον άλλο μου αδελφό, δημιουργεί συνεχώς προβλήματα στη συμβολαιογράφο και τη μηχανικό γιατί συνεχώς μας υποπτεύεται ότι "πάμε να του τη φέρουμε". Να ξέρεις, ο αδελφός μου μετά το θάνατο της μητέρας μου χειροτέρεψε πάρα πολύ και μία μέρα πήγε να με σκοτώσει κιόλας. Ήθελα να πάω στην αστυνομία να τον κλείσουν στο ψυχιατρείο αλλά ο πατέρας μου με παρακάλεσε να μην το κάνω γιατί θα αυτοκτονούσε και καλά!

----------


## Diana1982

Καλησπέρα Κασσάνδρα,

λυπάμαι που έτυχες σε αυτή την δύσκολη και άδικη κατάσταση με τα κληρονομικά και με τον αδερφό σου,ο οποίος πάσχει.
Δε καταλαβαίνω όμως γιατί δημιουργήθηκε πρόβλημα με τον αδερφό σου και τα κληρονομικά.....
Από την στιγμή που η κληρονομιά συντάσσεται από τον γονέα δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάποια μετατροπή,εκτός και αν σας αδίκησε η μητέρα σας.Δεν είναι ξεκάθαρη η διαθήκη;

Εγώ για να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω τέτοια θέματα με την αδερφή μου,θα έλεγα κιόλας ότι τα βρήκαμε στον διαχωρισμό των κληρονομικών....απλά επειδή έχουμε κάποια κοινα πράγματα πολύ φοβαμαι ότι θα μου βγάλει την Παναγία.....είναι και κάποια πράγματα που δεν χωρίζονται....
αλλά ευτυχώς δεν είναι τόσα πολλά!




> Ήθελα να πάω στην αστυνομία να τον κλείσουν στο ψυχιατρείο αλλά ο πατέρας μου με παρακάλεσε να μην το κάνω γιατί θα αυτοκτονούσε και καλά!


Θέλεις να μας πεις τί προβλημα έχει ο αδερφός σου και σε τί προβλήματα σας έχει βάλει;(συνοπτικά)
Γενικά επειδή πέρα από την αδερφή μου έχω γνωρίσει και άλλους ανθρώπους με ψυχικά θέματα,παραξενεύομαι τόσο πολύ που οι γονείς αντιδρούν και δεν βοηθούν τον ασθενή να λάβει την αγωγή του.
Αυτό θα είναι συμφέρον για όλους όχι μόνο για τον αδερφό σου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εμενα μου φαινετε σοβαροτερο το οτι δε μιλαει για τα προβληματα της παρα οι διπολικες κ τριπολικες αυτο διχνει μεγαλο εγωισμο κ ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Diana, η μητέρα μου δεν πρόλαβε να αφήσει διαθήκη γιατί πέθανε απροσδόκητα μέσα σε δύο μήνες από καρκίνο στο πάγκρεας, 64 χρονών. Τα ακίνητα ήταν στο όνομά της και μετά τον θάνατο, όταν δεν υπάρχει διαθήκη, πάνε εξ αδιαιρέτου και κατόπιν γίνονται μεταβιβάσεις ο ένας στον άλλον το μερίδιό του, εφόσον και όταν συμφωνηθεί η μοιρασιά. Συμφωνήσαμε να πάρει ο καθένας από ένα σπίτι, στα οποία και μένουμε (εγώ έχω το μικρότερο). Υπήρχε όμως, και επιπλέον ένα εξοχικό το οποίο ο μικρός μου ο αδελφός (που έχει το ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα) ήθελε να το πάρει μόνο εκείνος. Ο μικρός είναι ανύπαντρος. Ο άλλος μου αδελφός όμως είναι παντρεμένος με τρία παιδιά και ήθελε να το πάρουν από μισό για να πηγαίνει με τα παιδιά το καλοκαίρι για διακοπές. Εκεί έγινε "το σώσε" ! Επειδή εγώ πήρα το μέρος του αδελφού με τα τρία παιδιά με έκανε εχθρό του. Τελικά ο αδελφός μου με τα παιδιά υποχώρησε και δέχτηκε να μην πάρει τίποτα από το εξοχικό. Έκτοτε όμως, αν και πήρε αυτά που ήθελε, δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε για τίποτε, οι διαδικασίες πάνε πολύ αργά λόγω της καχυποψίας του για οποιοδήποτε χαρτί χρειαστεί να βγάλουμε, ώσπου μια μέρα του έδωσα όλα τα χαρτιά των ακινήτων και του είπα: Αφού είσαι τόσο καχύποπτος, πάρτα και φτιάχτα μόνος σου! Και βέβαια, από τότε έχουν περάσει πέντε μήνες χωρίς να έχει καταφέρει να προχωρήσει τίποτα, αφού δεν καταλαβαίνει τις διαδικασίες, πχ. τί του ζητάει κάθε φορά η συμβολαιογράφος από την εφορία, τα κτηματολόγια, τις πολεοδομίες, τα ειρηνοδικεία, την μηχανικό, κλπ. Επίσης, να πω ότι έχει πάρει όλες τις οικονομίες των γονιών μου από την Τράπεζα, τις έβαλε στο όνομά του και απαγόρευσε στον μπαμπά μου να μας βοηθήσει στα έξοδα των μεταβιβάσεων.
Ο αδελφός μου δεν παίρνει θεραπεία από ψυχίατρο γιατί είναι πολύ εγωιστής για να δεχτεί πως έχει πρόβλημα. Απλά παίρνει από μόνος του κάποιες φορές κανένα χαπάκι ηρεμιστικό (όπως μου έχει πει). Έχει όμως σοβαρό πρόβλημα γιατί όλη μέρα κοιμάται και το βράδυ μένει ξάγρυπνος. Εδώ και χρόνια έχει εξωφρενικές καχυποψίες (μια φορά πως του έκλεψαν το στρώμα που κοιμάται και του έβαλαν άλλο, άλλες φορές υποστηρίζει πως είπες πράγματα που δεν έχεις πει ποτέ, μέχρι και ολόκληρους διαλόγους σου παρουσιάζει από την φαντασία του). Επίσης, όταν διαφωνήσεις μαζί του αμέσως υψώνει τη φωνή, σηκώνεται πάνω και κινείται προς το μέρος σου. Φαντάσου, 1,87 ύψος και 190 κιλά! Δεν εργάζεται αλλά παίρνει όλη την σύνταξη του πατέρα μου (1400 ευρώ), με τον οποίο μένει, τον φροντίζει ελάχιστα και δεν αφήνει κανέναν άλλον να τον φροντίσει. Ο πατέρας μου σε αυτό το διάστημα έγινε ένας άβουλος άνθρωπος γιατί ο αδελφός μου τον γκρίνιαζε συνέχεια για τα κληρονομικά για να πάρει το μέρος του, τον έχει φοβερίσει πολλές φορές, δεν του αφήνει καθόλου χρήματα να βγει να πιεί έναν καφέ, τον έχει χτυπήσει τρεις φορές και έγινε από την στεναχώρια του από 103 κιλά που ήταν, 45! Εγώ του έλεγα να φύγει και να έρθει να μείνει μαζί με μένα και τον άντρα μου (παιδιά δεν έχουμε) αλλά ο μπαμπάς μου προτίμησε να μένει με τον γιο-βασανιστή του. Και ο άλλος μου ο αδελφός και η νύφη μου του πρότειναν να μείνει μαζί τους (αν και με τα παιδιά είναι ήδη 5 σε ένα σπίτι 85 τμ), αλλά και σε αυτούς αρνήθηκε.
Αυτά, γενικώς. Ο αδελφός μου έχει πρόβλημα και μας έχει δημιουργήσει κι εμάς σοβαρά προβλήματα αλλά ξέρεις και την παροιμία που λέει :"εγώ με την τρελλάρα μου γεμίζω την κοιλάρα μου";

----------


## Remedy

> Diana, δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά σε αυτό με τα κληρονομικά έχεις δίκιο. Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον αδελφό μου. Έχει τρία χρόνια πεθαμένη η μητέρα μου και ακόμα δεν μπορούμε να ξεμπερδέψουμε γιατί είναι καχύποπτος, επιθετικός και παλιοχαρακτήρας. Έτσι, αφού πήρε τη μερίδα του λέοντος, αδικώντας εμένα και τον άλλο μου αδελφό, δημιουργεί συνεχώς προβλήματα στη συμβολαιογράφο και τη μηχανικό γιατί συνεχώς μας υποπτεύεται ότι "πάμε να του τη φέρουμε". Να ξέρεις, ο αδελφός μου μετά το θάνατο της μητέρας μου χειροτέρεψε πάρα πολύ και μία μέρα πήγε να με σκοτώσει κιόλας. Ήθελα να πάω στην αστυνομία να τον κλείσουν στο ψυχιατρείο αλλά ο πατέρας μου με παρακάλεσε να μην το κάνω γιατί θα αυτοκτονούσε και καλά!





> ..... Επίσης, όταν διαφωνήσεις μαζί του αμέσως υψώνει τη φωνή, σηκώνεται πάνω και κινείται προς το μέρος σου. Φαντάσου, 1,87 ύψος και 190 κιλά! Δεν εργάζεται αλλά παίρνει όλη την σύνταξη του πατέρα μου (1400 ευρώ), με τον οποίο μένει, τον φροντίζει ελάχιστα και δεν αφήνει κανέναν άλλον να τον φροντίσει. Ο πατέρας μου σε αυτό το διάστημα έγινε ένας άβουλος άνθρωπος γιατί ο αδελφός μου τον γκρίνιαζε συνέχεια για τα κληρονομικά για να πάρει το μέρος του, τον έχει φοβερίσει πολλές φορές, δεν του αφήνει καθόλου χρήματα να βγει να πιεί έναν καφέ, τον έχει χτυπήσει τρεις φορές και έγινε από την στεναχώρια του από 103 κιλά που ήταν, 45! Εγώ του έλεγα να φύγει και να έρθει να μείνει μαζί με μένα και τον άντρα μου (παιδιά δεν έχουμε) αλλά ο μπαμπάς μου προτίμησε να μένει με τον γιο-βασανιστή του. Και ο άλλος μου ο αδελφός και η νύφη μου του πρότειναν να μείνει μαζί τους (αν και με τα παιδιά είναι ήδη 5 σε ένα σπίτι 85 τμ), αλλά και σε αυτούς αρνήθηκε.
> Αυτά, γενικώς. Ο αδελφός μου έχει πρόβλημα και μας έχει δημιουργήσει κι εμάς σοβαρά προβλήματα αλλά ξέρεις και την παροιμία που λέει :"εγώ με την τρελλάρα μου γεμίζω την κοιλάρα μου";


εγω θα ελεγα να ψαχτειτε ψυχοπαθολογικα οι "υγιεις" αυτης της οικογενειας.
εχετε ενα ατομο ψυχωσικο, εκτος ελεγχου αναμεσα σας, τον αφηνετε χωρις αγωγη για να μην τον στεναχωρησετε, ενω στην ουσια του κανετε κακο, τον αφηνετε να βασανιζει 3 οικογενειες, κινδυνευετε κι εσεις και ισως και τα παιδια σας, τον αφηνετε να σκοτωνει σιγα σιγα τον γερο πατερα σας που μαλλον θα παει απο ασιτια ο ανθρωπος και πιθανως να νομιζετε οτι κανετε το καλυτερο δυνατον.
αν μη τι αλλο συζητειστε ΕΣΕΙΣ με γιατρους, να μαθετε οτι ακομα και με ακουσια νοσηλεια, ενας ανθρωπος μπορει να ισορροπησει και να ζει φυσιολογικα κι αυτος και η οικογενεια του.
νομιζετε οτι ειστε μη- βιαιοι και αυτοκτονειτε οικογενειακως.
καλη φωτιση...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> πάρα πολύ και μία μέρα πήγε να με σκοτώσει κιόλας.


κ τι ακριβως χαρακτηριστικα εχει δηλαδη τι κανει βριζει θεους κ δαιμονες χωρις λογο καν ακομα κ αγνωστους τους επιτιθετε η οτι πετυχει κ ετσι? κ ειναι εκτος ελεγχου συνεχεια? κ μιαζει σα να κανει πρωτα πραγματα κ μετα καταλαβαινει τι κανει? αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λεω ειναι σιγουρα πραγματικα επικυνδηνος 

εμενα η δικη μου εκτιμηση ειναι οτι εχω μονιμα την εντυπωση οτι ολοι οι κακοι ανθρωποι ειναι γεματοι προβληματα κ αρρωστιες αυτη την εντυπωση εχω συνεχεια.

----------


## Diana1982

> κ τι ακριβως χαρακτηριστικα εχει δηλαδη τι κανει βριζει θεους κ δαιμονες χωρις λογο καν ακομα κ αγνωστους τους επιτιθετε η οτι πετυχει κ ετσι? κ ειναι εκτος ελεγχου συνεχεια? κ μιαζει σα να κανει πρωτα πραγματα κ μετα καταλαβαινει τι κανει? αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λεω ειναι σιγουρα πραγματικα επικυνδηνος 
> 
> εμενα η δικη μου εκτιμηση ειναι οτι εχω μονιμα την εντυπωση οτι ολοι οι κακοι ανθρωποι ειναι γεματοι προβληματα κ αρρωστιες αυτη την εντυπωση εχω συνεχεια.


Γενικά Αλέξανδρε,πέρα από τις όποιες χαζομάρες πετάς κάποιες φορές (<3) αυτά που λες έχουν κάποιο νόημα και κάποιους συμβολισμούς.
Δηλαδή πολλοί άνθρωποι συν εμένα ξέσκουρα όμως,πιστεύουν ότι τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα,εννοώντας ψυχώσεις,διπολική,σχιζοφρέ νεια,προέρχονται από κακά πνεύματα και δαιμόνιες ενέργειες....δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ στη συγκεκριμένη προσέγγιση για να μην γίνω γραφική και γτ ακόμα δεν εχει διευκρινιστεί αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο...

Από την άλλη όμως είναι καραποδειγμένο ότι οι περισσότερες αρρώστιες εμφανίζονται έπειτα από έντονο στρες και στεναχώρια,οπότε γιατί να είναι κάποιος κακός;
Από την άλλη αν δεχτούμε ότι φταίει το κακό πνεύμα για την ψυχασθένεια κάποιου,γιατί όλες οι ασθένειες-ή τουλάχιστον οι περισσότερες έχουν ονομασία και άρα παρόμοια συμπτώματα;;;
Δηλαδή γτ κάποιος λέμε ότι πάσχει από διπολική; από σχιζοφρένεια; από ψύχωση; από κατάθλιψη;

Γιατί έχουν κάποια κοινά χαρακτηριστικά
Διάβασα πρόσφατα μία ωραία προσέγγιση για κάποιον που ισχυριζόταν ότι η ψυχασθένεια είναι δαιμόνιο,ότι τα φάρμακα δεν θεραπεύουν αυτές τις περιπτώσεις μόνο καταστέλλουν το νευρικό σύστημα.Σωστό και αυτό,αλλά από την άλλη κανένα φάρμακο(πλην εξαιρέσεων) δεν θεραπεύει την ασθένεια και αυτός είναι ο ρόλος τους.

Γιατί αν θεράπευαν δεν θα είχαν ρόλο ύπαρξης.
Αρα δια της ατόπου απαγωγής η ασθένεια ανήκει στο σώμα και στο πνεύμα και δε νομίζω να σχετίζεται με τα κακά πνεύματα,τουλάχιστον στο επίπεδο που θέλουν το ερμηνεύουν κάποιοι θρήσκοι.

----------


## Diana1982

> εγω θα ελεγα να ψαχτειτε ψυχοπαθολογικα οι "υγιεις" αυτης της οικογενειας.
> εχετε ενα ατομο ψυχωσικο, εκτος ελεγχου αναμεσα σας, τον αφηνετε χωρις αγωγη για να μην τον στεναχωρησετε, ενω στην ουσια του κανετε κακο, τον αφηνετε να βασανιζει 3 οικογενειες, κινδυνευετε κι εσεις και ισως και τα παιδια σας, τον αφηνετε να σκοτωνει σιγα σιγα τον γερο πατερα σας που μαλλον θα παει απο ασιτια ο ανθρωπος και πιθανως να νομιζετε οτι κανετε το καλυτερο δυνατον.
> αν μη τι αλλο συζητειστε ΕΣΕΙΣ με γιατρους, να μαθετε οτι ακομα και με ακουσια νοσηλεια, ενας ανθρωπος μπορει να ισορροπησει και να ζει φυσιολογικα κι αυτος και η οικογενεια του.
> νομιζετε οτι ειστε μη- βιαιοι και αυτοκτονειτε οικογενειακως.
> καλη φωτιση...


Νομίζω ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ ότι η Ρέμεντι σου έδωσε μία καλή απάντηση και λογική.
Το ξέρω ότι η θεωρία από την πράξη,απέχει κατά πολύ-αλλά δυστυχώς όταν είναι να κάνουμε με σοβαρές περιπτώσεις η δικαστική συμπαράσταση(όπως λεει και η μαριπόσα) είναι μονόδρομος.
Σίγουρα θα φοβάσαι και τι συνέπειες μπορεί να έχει μία τέτοια κίνηση,αλλά αν μιλήσετε στον εισαγγελέα και αναγκαστεί ο αδερφός σου,να πάρει τα φάρμακά του-η συμπεριφορά του θα αλλάξει δραματικά.

Στη δική σου περίπτωση,βλέπουμε πολύ άσχημες καταστάσεις εξαιτίας της αρρώστιας του αδερφού σου,μήπως να το σκεφτόσουν πιο σοβαρά εσύ,αφού κανείς άλλος δεν φαίνεται να αχολείται;
Ποιές είναι οι νομικές διαδικασίες τις εξηγεί παραπάνω η Mariposa7 η οποία τυχαίνει να είναι και δικηγόρος.




> τον αφηνετε να σκοτωνει σιγα σιγα τον γερο πατερα σας που μαλλον θα παει απο ασιτια ο ανθρωπος και πιθανως να νομιζετε οτι κανετε το καλυτερο δυνατον.


Επίσης αυτό το σημείο είναι πολύ σοβαρό,ο πατέρας σου με 45 κιλά,αν ισχύει αυτό που λες-που πιθανόν ισχύει- είναι σε επικίνδυνη κατάσταση...αλήθεια τί θα κάνεις για όλα αυτά;

----------


## kerasi

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## kerasi

> Diana, η μητέρα μου δεν πρόλαβε να αφήσει διαθήκη γιατί πέθανε απροσδόκητα μέσα σε δύο μήνες από καρκίνο στο πάγκρεας, 64 χρονών. Τα ακίνητα ήταν στο όνομά της και μετά τον θάνατο, όταν δεν υπάρχει διαθήκη, πάνε εξ αδιαιρέτου και κατόπιν γίνονται μεταβιβάσεις ο ένας στον άλλον το μερίδιό του, εφόσον και όταν συμφωνηθεί η μοιρασιά. Συμφωνήσαμε να πάρει ο καθένας από ένα σπίτι, στα οποία και μένουμε (εγώ έχω το μικρότερο). Υπήρχε όμως, και επιπλέον ένα εξοχικό το οποίο ο μικρός μου ο αδελφός (που έχει το ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα) ήθελε να το πάρει μόνο εκείνος. Ο μικρός είναι ανύπαντρος. Ο άλλος μου αδελφός όμως είναι παντρεμένος με τρία παιδιά και ήθελε να το πάρουν από μισό για να πηγαίνει με τα παιδιά το καλοκαίρι για διακοπές. Εκεί έγινε "το σώσε" ! Επειδή εγώ πήρα το μέρος του αδελφού με τα τρία παιδιά με έκανε εχθρό του. Τελικά ο αδελφός μου με τα παιδιά υποχώρησε και δέχτηκε να μην πάρει τίποτα από το εξοχικό. Έκτοτε όμως, αν και πήρε αυτά που ήθελε, δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε για τίποτε, οι διαδικασίες πάνε πολύ αργά λόγω της καχυποψίας του για οποιοδήποτε χαρτί χρειαστεί να βγάλουμε, ώσπου μια μέρα του έδωσα όλα τα χαρτιά των ακινήτων και του είπα: Αφού είσαι τόσο καχύποπτος, πάρτα και φτιάχτα μόνος σου! Και βέβαια, από τότε έχουν περάσει πέντε μήνες χωρίς να έχει καταφέρει να προχωρήσει τίποτα, αφού δεν καταλαβαίνει τις διαδικασίες, πχ. τί του ζητάει κάθε φορά η συμβολαιογράφος από την εφορία, τα κτηματολόγια, τις πολεοδομίες, τα ειρηνοδικεία, την μηχανικό, κλπ. Επίσης, να πω ότι έχει πάρει όλες τις οικονομίες των γονιών μου από την Τράπεζα, τις έβαλε στο όνομά του και απαγόρευσε στον μπαμπά μου να μας βοηθήσει στα έξοδα των μεταβιβάσεων.
> Ο αδελφός μου δεν παίρνει θεραπεία από ψυχίατρο γιατί είναι πολύ εγωιστής για να δεχτεί πως έχει πρόβλημα. Απλά παίρνει από μόνος του κάποιες φορές κανένα χαπάκι ηρεμιστικό (όπως μου έχει πει). Έχει όμως σοβαρό πρόβλημα γιατί όλη μέρα κοιμάται και το βράδυ μένει ξάγρυπνος. Εδώ και χρόνια έχει εξωφρενικές καχυποψίες (μια φορά πως του έκλεψαν το στρώμα που κοιμάται και του έβαλαν άλλο, άλλες φορές υποστηρίζει πως είπες πράγματα που δεν έχεις πει ποτέ, μέχρι και ολόκληρους διαλόγους σου παρουσιάζει από την φαντασία του). Επίσης, όταν διαφωνήσεις μαζί του αμέσως υψώνει τη φωνή, σηκώνεται πάνω και κινείται προς το μέρος σου. Φαντάσου, 1,87 ύψος και 190 κιλά! Δεν εργάζεται αλλά παίρνει όλη την σύνταξη του πατέρα μου (1400 ευρώ), με τον οποίο μένει, τον φροντίζει ελάχιστα και δεν αφήνει κανέναν άλλον να τον φροντίσει. Ο πατέρας μου σε αυτό το διάστημα έγινε ένας άβουλος άνθρωπος γιατί ο αδελφός μου τον γκρίνιαζε συνέχεια για τα κληρονομικά για να πάρει το μέρος του, τον έχει φοβερίσει πολλές φορές, δεν του αφήνει καθόλου χρήματα να βγει να πιεί έναν καφέ, τον έχει χτυπήσει τρεις φορές και έγινε από την στεναχώρια του από 103 κιλά που ήταν, 45! Εγώ του έλεγα να φύγει και να έρθει να μείνει μαζί με μένα και τον άντρα μου (παιδιά δεν έχουμε) αλλά ο μπαμπάς μου προτίμησε να μένει με τον γιο-βασανιστή του. Και ο άλλος μου ο αδελφός και η νύφη μου του πρότειναν να μείνει μαζί τους (αν και με τα παιδιά είναι ήδη 5 σε ένα σπίτι 85 τμ), αλλά και σε αυτούς αρνήθηκε.
> Αυτά, γενικώς. Ο αδελφός μου έχει πρόβλημα και μας έχει δημιουργήσει κι εμάς σοβαρά προβλήματα αλλά ξέρεις και την παροιμία που λέει :"εγώ με την τρελλάρα μου γεμίζω την κοιλάρα μου";


το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Diana1982

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


Κεράσι,επειδή σε βλέπω ιδιαίτερα απόλυτο σε κάποια πράγματα...
Εχεις δει πολλούς ψυχικά άρρωστους ανθρώπους που δεν παίρνουν τα φάρμακά τους,να είναι καλοί χαρακτήρες και παναγίες;

----------


## kerasi

Εσυ πιστευεις οτι ο αδερφος της κασσανδρας τα κανει αυτα επειδη εχει διπολικη κ δεν παιρνει τα φαρμακα του? Του διαβολου πως τα ξερει ολα τελεια? Να τσεπωνει το χρημα ειναι πρωτος βλεπω! Γιατι τα κανει μονο οπου τον παιρνει? Εκει του περναει η τρελα?

----------


## Diana1982

> Εσυ πιστευεις οτι ο αδερφος της κασσανδρας τα κανει αυτα επειδη εχει διπολικη κ δεν παιρνει τα φαρμακα του? Του διαβολου πως τα ξερει ολα τελεια? Να τσεπωνει το χρημα ειναι πρωτος βλεπω! Γιατι τα κανει μονο οπου τον παιρνει? Εκει του περναει η τρελα?


Πρώτα απ'όλα δεν μας έχει πει η κασσάνδρα ακόμα,αν είναι διπολικός.
Τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρει μάλλον για ψυχωσικός μας βγαίνει.
Μην μπερδεύεις την πραγματικότητα με τη νοσηρότητα.

Ο άνθρωπος αυτός έχει επίγνωση του κόσμου του γύρω απλά τον ερμηνεύει με άρρωστο τρόπο.
Ναι επειδή έχει τύχει (και μάλλον όχι τυχαία) να γνωρίσω αρκετούς ανθρώπους με ψυχική νοσηρότητα,όλοι τους είναι άνθρωποι με κακίες,απωθημένα,εκδικητικ οί με μία δόση ανισορροπίας,που φυσικά διέπει όλους τους ψυχικά άρρωστους ανθρώπους - όταν παίρνουν τα φαρμακα τους,γιατί γίνονται καλύτεροι;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Γενικά Αλέξανδρε,πέρα από τις όποιες χαζομάρες πετάς κάποιες φορές (<3) αυτά που λες έχουν κάποιο νόημα


 oταν ακους βλακειες δε γινετε να απαντησεις με εξυπναδες.. θα απαντησεις με οτι σου κατεβει. 




> όμως,πιστεύουν ότι τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα,εννοώντας ψυχώσεις,διπολική,σχιζοφρέ νεια,προέρχονται από κακά πνεύματα και δαιμόνιες ενέργειες


χμμ αυτο σου λεει κατι? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItGq7AmRvk0

----------


## kerasi

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Diana1982

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.!


Μα είναι βέβαιοι ότι έχει κάποια ψυχασθένεια ο άνθρωπος...
Οπως επίσης και η αδερφή μου.
Οκ απόψη σου...σίγουρα βέβαια η όποια ασθενεια πατάει και σε χαρακτήρες.!

Αλλά μεχρι στιγμής δεν είδα κανέναν ψυχοπαθή να φέρεται συνετά και καλά!

----------


## kerasi

Φερτην αδερφη σου αε μενα κ θα στη στρωσω εγω! Στρατιωτικη πειθαρχια, οχι αστεια! Καλα αν ειχα τον παπαρα της κασανδρας θα του χα κανει το γκροπερ κοσκινο! Η μαμα τελικα ειναι χουφταλο ή ειναι κοτσονατη?

----------


## Diana1982

> Φερτην αδερφη σου αε μενα κ θα στη στρωσω εγω! Στρατιωτικη πειθαρχια, οχι αστεια! Καλα αν ειχα τον παπαρα της κασανδρας θα του χα κανει το γκροπερ κοσκινο! *Η μαμα τελικα ειναι χουφταλο ή ειναι κοτσονατη?*


Ε ρε με την μαμά....κοτσανάτη είναι και πολύ μοντέρνο κορίτσι να ούμε.....γιατί ρωτάς;

----------


## marian_m

> εγω θα ελεγα να ψαχτειτε ψυχοπαθολογικα οι "υγιεις" αυτης της οικογενειας.
> εχετε ενα ατομο ψυχωσικο, εκτος ελεγχου αναμεσα σας, τον αφηνετε χωρις αγωγη για να μην τον στεναχωρησετε, ενω στην ουσια του κανετε κακο, τον αφηνετε να βασανιζει 3 οικογενειες, κινδυνευετε κι εσεις και ισως και τα παιδια σας, τον αφηνετε να σκοτωνει σιγα σιγα τον γερο πατερα σας που μαλλον θα παει απο ασιτια ο ανθρωπος και πιθανως να νομιζετε οτι κανετε το καλυτερο δυνατον.
> αν μη τι αλλο συζητειστε ΕΣΕΙΣ με γιατρους, να μαθετε οτι ακομα και με ακουσια νοσηλεια, ενας ανθρωπος μπορει να ισορροπησει και να ζει φυσιολογικα κι αυτος και η οικογενεια του.
> νομιζετε οτι ειστε μη- βιαιοι και αυτοκτονειτε οικογενειακως.
> καλη φωτιση...


Έτσι ακριβώς.
Θα πρέπει να μισείτε πολύ τον πατέρα σας, οικογενειακώς, για να τον αφήνετε να ζει έτσι. το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## marian_m

> Ε ρε με την μαμά....κοτσανάτη είναι και πολύ μοντέρνο κορίτσι να ούμε.....γιατί ρωτάς;


το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Diana1982

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης..


Δε σε καταλαβαίνω τί εννοείς....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ο άνθρωπος αυτός έχει επίγνωση του κόσμου του γύρω απλά τον ερμηνεύει με άρρωστο τρόπο.
> Ναι επειδή έχει τύχει (και μάλλον όχι τυχαία) να γνωρίσω αρκετούς ανθρώπους με ψυχική νοσηρότητα,όλοι τους είναι άνθρωποι με κακίες,απωθημένα,εκδικητικ οί με μία δόση ανισορροπίας,που φυσικά διέπει όλους τους ψυχικά άρρωστους ανθρώπους - όταν παίρνουν τα φαρμακα τους,γιατί γίνονται καλύτεροι;


 κατι μυστηριο συμβαινει κ συναντιονται οι σκεψεις μας.... 




> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης..


στη τυρανια εχει μαστερ.

----------


## Diana1982

> κατι μυστηριο συμβαινει κ συναντιονται οι σκεψεις μας.... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Οχι έτσι είναι τα πράγματα Αλέξανδρε....δεν μπορεί ένας άρρωστος άνθρωπος να έχει σώας τας φρένας και να κάνει φυσιολογικά πράγματα....
> 
> 
> στη τυρανια εχει μαστερ.


Κατάλαβα τι εννοει η marian ....
Ναι ούτε εγώ αντιλαμβάνομαι μερικοί γονείς τί ακριβώς κάνουν με το να δέχονται αβασάνιστα έναν άρρωστο άνθρωπο.
Ενώ υπάρχει λύση-Η μαλακία πάει σύννεφο!


Γενικά η μάνα μου και σε νεότερη ηλικία,όσο νέο μπορείς να θεωρήσεις έναν άνθρωπο που υιοθετεί νεογέννητα στα 47 και στα 50 ,έτσι ήταν περίπου αδιάφορη......
Αλλά από την άλλη την καταλαβαίνω-ήταν ένας αντικοινωνικός άνθρωπος πάντα που δεν μορφώθηκε...οπότε δεν είχε να δώσει κάτι περισσότερο στα παιδιά της.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω απο οσο την ηξερα τη γιαγια μου ηταν καλη μονο στη μανα μου κ υπολυποι ηταν οι μπασταρδοι μεχρι που εφτασε τα 85+ κ αρχισε τη ....τυρανια προς ολες τις κατευθυνσεις καθετε κ @@ζει ανα μια ωρα κ μου λεει η μανα μου ολα υπολυτουργουν εκτος απο αυτο τι _ _ ειναι αυτος παναγια μου χαχχαχαχαχαχ τωρα κατεριψε το ρεκορ τυρανου κ στο @@μο.

----------


## marian_m

> Δε σε καταλαβαίνω τί εννοείς....


Δεν μιλάω για τη μαμά σου...απαντώ στην ερώτησή σου.

----------


## Diana1982

> Δεν μιλάω για τη μαμά σου...απαντώ στην ερώτησή σου.


Ναι αλλά η ερώτηση είχε σχέση με την μαμά μου και συγκεκριμένα με την ηλικία της...

----------


## marian_m

> Ναι αλλά η ερώτηση είχε σχέση με την μαμά μου και συγκεκριμένα με την ηλικία της...


Εμ, αν είναι να κάνω σεμινάριο για μια κουβέντα που πέταξα, άστο να πάει στο διάολο!
Όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε!

----------


## Diana1982

> Εμ, αν είναι να κάνω σεμινάριο για μια κουβέντα που πέταξα, άστο να πάει στο διάολο!
> Όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε!


Αν είναι να γράψεις κάτι,γράψε κάτι που να μην είναι βλακεία και να έχει σχέση με την κουβέντα.αλλιώς μην το γράφεις καθόλου!
Αν είναι να το καταλαβαίνεις μόνο εσύ,τότε ποιος ο λόγος που το γράφεις;

----------


## Remedy

νομιζω οτι το προβλημα το εχεις εσυ και οχι η αδερφη σου..
και δεν εννοω οτι δεν εχει την ασθενεια που λες.
εννοω την προβληματικη (για σενα) συμπεριφορα.

εφοσον ειστε ολες ενηλικες, εφοσον η αδερφη σου παει σε γιατρο, δεν εχει καμια υποχρεωση απεναντι σου να σε ενημερωνει ουτε για την υγεια της,ουτε για τις κινησεις της, εκτος αν γινεται επικινδυνη για σενα η τον εαυτο της.
το οτι σε ξεβολευει και σε ενοχλει, δεν ειναι λογος να ανακατευτεις εαν δεν στο επιτρεπει.

αυτο που κανεις λαθος κατ εμε, ειναι οτι θεωρεις δεδομενο (σου) οτι πρεπει να παραμενεις στο πατρικο σου σε αυτη την προχωρημενη ηλικια, αλλα να λειτουργουν οι αλλοι οπως θα ηθελες εσυ, ενω εκεινοι νοιωθουν καλα.
επιπλεον, σου προτεινουν να σε στηριξουν οικονομικα για να μεινεις μονη, που για καθε αλλο "ενοχλουμενο" θα ηταν λογος ευτυχιας κι εσυ, δεν θελεις αυτο, αλλα να παραμεινεις εκει, με τους δικους σου ορους....

λυπαμαι, αλλα εσυ εχεις το προβλημα..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> λυπαμαι, αλλα εσυ εχεις το προβλημα..


ομοιος τον ομοιο υποστηριζει 



> αν γινεται επικινδυνη για σενα η τον εαυτο της.


καλα πλακα μας κανει τωρα? δεν γινετε επικυνδηνη για τον εαυτο της οταν δε μιλαει για τα προβληματα της?δε προκειται να ευτιχησει ποτε ετσι θα ειναι δυστηχισμενη μια ζωη θα πρεπε να ειναι καπιος τραγικα χαμηλου iq για να συμπερφερετε ετσι μου θυμιζει αυτη που μιλαγα μαζι της πριν αρκετο καιρο στο φορουμ ειχε βαλει τον εαυτο της σε ενα θρονο κ οτι δε τη αναδικνειε ως βασιλισσα το εκρυβε κ δε της επαιρνες ουτε λεξη για αυτο. πιο χαζη απο αυτη δεν ειχα ξαναδει.

----------


## marian_m

> Αν είναι να γράψεις κάτι,γράψε κάτι που να μην είναι βλακεία και να έχει σχέση με την κουβέντα.αλλιώς μην το γράφεις καθόλου!
> Αν είναι να το καταλαβαίνεις μόνο εσύ,τότε ποιος ο λόγος που το γράφεις;


Ό,τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις εσύ, δε σημαίνει ότι δεν το καταλαβαίνει και κανένας άλλος!
Όπως επίσης, ό,τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις εσύ δε σημαίνει ότι είναι βλακεία (άσχετα αν στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν είπα κάτι περισπούδαστο).
Τέλος, το τι θα γράφω και πώς θα το γράφω, δεν θα μου το υπαγορεύσεις εσύ!
Ούτε κανένας άλλος βέβαια...

----------


## marian_m

> νομιζω οτι το προβλημα το εχεις εσυ και οχι η αδερφη σου..
> και δεν εννοω οτι δεν εχει την ασθενεια που λες.
> εννοω την προβληματικη (για σενα) συμπεριφορα.
> 
> εφοσον ειστε ολες ενηλικες, εφοσον η αδερφη σου παει σε γιατρο, δεν εχει καμια υποχρεωση απεναντι σου να σε ενημερωνει ουτε για την υγεια της,ουτε για τις κινησεις της, εκτος αν γινεται επικινδυνη για σενα η τον εαυτο της.
> το οτι σε ξεβολευει και σε ενοχλει, δεν ειναι λογος να ανακατευτεις εαν δεν στο επιτρεπει.
> 
> αυτο που κανεις λαθος κατ εμε, ειναι οτι θεωρεις δεδομενο (σου) οτι πρεπει να παραμενεις στο πατρικο σου σε αυτη την προχωρημενη ηλικια, αλλα να λειτουργουν οι αλλοι οπως θα ηθελες εσυ, ενω εκεινοι νοιωθουν καλα.
> επιπλεον, σου προτεινουν να σε στηριξουν οικονομικα για να μεινεις μονη, που για καθε αλλο "ενοχλουμενο" θα ηταν λογος ευτυχιας κι εσυ, δεν θελεις αυτο, αλλα να παραμεινεις εκει, με τους δικους σου ορους....
> ...


Όσο για τη γνώμη μου σχετικά με το θέμα, με έχει καλύψει η remedy.
Στη ζωή κάνουμε συνεχώς επιλογές, αλλιώς βαλτώνουμε. 
Εξετάζουμε τα δεδομένα και ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες μας (και την κρίση μας) κάνουμε την ευνοϊκότερη για μας επιλογή.
Αλλιώς, καθόμαστε στ' αυγά μας και περιμένουμε τον από μηχανής θεό για να μας σώσει.
Υπάρχουν όμως περιπτώσεις που δεν εμφανίστηκε ποτέ!

----------


## Vagabond

> καλα πλακα μας κανει τωρα? δεν γινετε επικυνδηνη για τον εαυτο της οταν δε μιλαει για τα προβληματα της?


...όχι. Απλά δεν μιλάει για τα προβλήματά της. Αυτό έλειπε αν οποιονδήποτε είναι κλειστός χαρακτήρας ή απλά θέλει να κάνει μόνος τα κουμάντα του, τον δέναμε και τον τρέχαμε στα νοσοκομεία.




> δε προκειται να ευτιχησει ποτε ετσι θα ειναι δυστηχισμενη μια ζωη


Πρόβλημά της και δικαίωμά της.




> θα πρεπε να ειναι καπιος τραγικα χαμηλου iq για να συμπερφερετε ετσι


Οι εσωστρεφείς είναι "τραγικά χαμηλού iq". Μάλιστα, το μάθαμε και αυτό.




> μου θυμιζει αυτη που μιλαγα μαζι της πριν αρκετο καιρο στο φορουμ ειχε βαλει τον εαυτο της σε ενα θρονο κ οτι δε τη αναδικνειε ως βασιλισσα το εκρυβε κ δε της επαιρνες ουτε λεξη για αυτο. πιο χαζη απο αυτη δεν ειχα ξαναδει.


Κι επειδή εσύ γνώρισες μια χαζή που νόμιζε ότι είναι το δώρο του θεού στον πλανήτη που δεν μιλούσε για τα προβλήματά της (έστω ότι της έβγαλες σωστή... διάγνωση...), ΟΛΟΙ οι κλειστοί χαρακτήρες του πλανήτη είναι χαζοί και δυστυχισμένοι μεγαλομανείς. Οκκκ.



Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ με την Remedy.

----------


## Diana1982

> λυπαμαι, αλλα εσυ εχεις το προβλημα..


H απάντησή σου είναι δεκτή και σίγουρα ο καθένας μπορεί να εκφράζει από μία.
Αυτό όμως που είναι ας το πω αδόκιμο,είναι να βγάζεις συμπεράσματα για το τί είναι ο καθένας,ούτε και σε ρώτησα αν έχω εγώ το πρόβλημα ή κάποιος άλλος...
Εγώ εξέθεσα έναν προβληματισμό,εσύ μπορείς να μου απαντήσεις πάνω σε αυτό χωρίς κακοήθεια

Πιστεύεις αν ήταν τόσο εύκολο να φύγω δεν θα το έκανα;
Η ερώτηση μου όμως δεν ήταν αυτή......




> εφοσον η αδερφη σου παει σε γιατρο, δεν εχει καμια υποχρεωση απεναντι σου να σε ενημερωνει ουτε για την υγεια της,ουτε για τις κινησεις της, εκτος αν γινεται επικινδυνη για σενα η τον εαυτο της


Φυσικά και μας ενοχλεί πάρα πολύ και εμένα και την μάνα μου η συμπεριφορά της,καθώς είναι δυσλειτουργική,το δωματίο της είναι εστία μόλυνσης,δεν εργάζεται με αποτέλεσμα να υποχρεώνεται η μητέρα μου να της δίνει χρήματα και να στερεί από άλλα πράγματα αυτές τις οικονομίες....
Και φυσικά είναι επικίνδυνη γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις αν ένα άτομο με ψυχοπαθολογία πώς θα αντιδράσει κυρίως αν δεν παίρνει τα φάρμακά του.

Γι αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο πρέπει να μας ενημερώσει για να είμαστε και εμείς ήσυχες ότι δεν θα μας πυροβολήσει μία νύχτα καθως κοιμόμαστε και δεν θα σπαταλήσει εν μία νυκτί όλο το κομπόδεμα της μητέρας μου....

Αν όλα αυτά εσένα σου φαίνονται ότι "εγώ έχω το πρόβλημα" τότε πολύ καλά κάνεις και το πιστεύεις γιατί όντως εγώ έχω το πρόβλημα που μεγάλωσα σ'ένα σπίτι χωρίς την αρμόζουσα επικοινωνία.
Αλλά ξαναλέω ότι το θέμα μου δεν ήταν αυτό.

----------


## Diana1982

> Ό,τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις εσύ, δε σημαίνει ότι δεν το καταλαβαίνει και κανένας άλλος!
> Όπως επίσης, ό,τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις εσύ δε σημαίνει ότι είναι βλακεία (άσχετα αν στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν είπα κάτι περισπούδαστο).
> Τέλος, το τι θα γράφω και πώς θα το γράφω, δεν θα μου το υπαγορεύσεις εσύ!
> Ούτε κανένας άλλος βέβαια...


Οκ δεν είχα σκοπό την αντιπαράθεση,αλλά όταν γράφω κάτι στο δικό σου θέμα και με ρωτάς τί είπα γτ δεν κατάλαβες,εγώ θα ξαναπαντούσα για να καταλάβεις.
Αλλά και η παντομίμα είναι ένα ευχάριστο διάλειμμα από την ρουτίνα της ζωής.
Κατα τα άλλα συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε επιλογές στην ζωή μας και να είμαστε λίγο πιο τολμηροί γιατί ο από μηχανής Θεός δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα μας εμφανιστεί,όπως επίσης πιστεύω και ότι η πολλή γκρίνια δεν βγάζει πουθενά!

Σίγουρα δεν θα σου υπαγορεύσω εγώ τι θα γράψεις,εννοείται,δεν χρειάζεται όμως να θυμώνεις!

----------


## Diana1982

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις....

----------


## Remedy

> H απάντησή σου είναι δεκτή και σίγουρα ο καθένας μπορεί να εκφράζει από μία.
> Αυτό όμως που είναι ας το πω αδόκιμο,είναι να βγάζεις συμπεράσματα για το τί είναι ο καθένας,ούτε και σε ρώτησα αν έχω εγώ το πρόβλημα ή κάποιος άλλος...
> Εγώ εξέθεσα έναν προβληματισμό,εσύ μπορείς να μου απαντήσεις πάνω σε αυτό χωρίς κακοήθεια
> 
> Πιστεύεις αν ήταν τόσο εύκολο να φύγω δεν θα το έκανα;
> Η ερώτηση μου όμως δεν ήταν αυτή......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


αν αποκαλεις δικη μου κακοηθεια το οτι θεωρω οτι το προβλημα σου εισαι εσυ
και δικη σου καλοηθεια το οτι θεωρεις οτι το προβλημα σου ειναι η αδερφη σου, εγω τα θεωρω διαφορετικες μεταξυ τους αποψεις..

ξεχασα να σου πω, οτι και η διαγνωση σου μπορει να ειναι λανθασμενη.
μονο ψυχιατρος που θα την δει μπορει να την βγαλει, οχι εσυ μεσω ιντερνετ η συζητησεων δικων σου με ψυχιατρους.

αν δεν κανω λαθος κι εσυ δεν εργαζεσαι και σε στηριζει η μητερα σου με χρηματα που θα μπορουσε να διαθετει καπως αλλιως, αρα μαλλον ειστε στην ιδια μοιρα με την αδερφη σου.
δεν ειναι αυτη το βαρος κι εσυ το στολιδι...

βεβαιως ειναι ανυποφορο να ζεις με εναν βρωμικο ανθρωπο. 
αλλα δεν ειναι για ψυχιατρειο ολοι οι βρωμυλοι.
αν δεν μπορειτε να συμβιωσετε, αποφασιστε ποιος θα φυγει με την στηριξη της μανας σας, μιας και δεν στεκεστε στα ποδια σας αμφοτερες,...

η επικινδυνοτητα πως σου προεκυψε? απειλησε ποτε τις ζωες σας?
απλα επειδη της εβγαλες εσυ την διαγνωση την θεωρεις και πιθανη δολοφονο?

σκεφτηκες οτι μπορει να ενημερωνει την μητερα σας αλλα να μην εμπιστευεται εσενα?
σε αυτο συνηγορει και το οτι η μητερα σου επισης δεν συζηταει το θεμα της αδερφης, μαζι σου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> δεν ειναι για ψυχιατρειο ολοι οι βρωμυλοι.


χαχαχαχχααχαχαχαχχαχαχαχχ αχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχα χχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχ χαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχ αχαχαχχαχαχαχαχχαχχαχαχαχ αχχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχα




> η επικινδυνοτητα πως σου προεκυψε? απειλησε ποτε τις ζωες σας?
> απλα επειδη της εβγαλες εσυ την διαγνωση την θεωρεις και πιθανη δολοφονο?


 αυτο ακριβως πηγα να γραψω πριν αλλα το εσβησα δηλαδη για να συμπερανεις οτι το θεμα ειναι σοβαρο θα πρεπει να σου πει οτι εκοψε κανενα λαιμο. τοτε ομως ειναι πολυ αργα για να κανεις κατι αφου τετιες περιπτωσεις δεν σοζωνται ειναι καμενα χαρτια.




> σκεφτηκες οτι μπορει να ενημερωνει την μητερα σας αλλα να μην εμπιστευεται εσενα?


κατι μου θυμιζει αυτο... εγω δε πιστευω οτι ενημερωνει κανενα απλα κ να της το πει θα μπλοφαρει για να το παιξει ανετη κ οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## Diana1982

> κατι μου θυμιζει αυτο... εγω δε πιστευω οτι ενημερωνει κανενα απλα κ να της το πει θα μπλοφαρει για να το παιξει ανετη κ οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.


Ακριβώς Αλέξανδρε,τελικά ψυχολογείς τους ανθρώπους καλύτερα απ'ότι σου φαίνεται!
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για τις συμμετοχές σας .

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν πετυχω κατι γνωστο μου που το γνωριζω... αυτη πχ μιαζει σα να τη γνωριζω καπου το εχω ξαναδει αυτο το εργο με τις δυο αδεφες...

----------


## paoki

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


Προσεχε μην τα ζουλας πολυ ειναι ασχημο χουι.

----------


## paoki

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## paoki

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## paoki

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## paoki

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.



Γιατι παιδι μου τοσα νευρα αποψε??

----------


## Tasos75

Diana καλησπέρα, σε είχα ρωτήσει κάποια πράγματα στην αρχή του ποστ σου αλλά δε συνέχισα, για το λόγο ότι θα σου έγραφα ότι ακριβώς σου έγραψε η Remedy και περίμενα μια απάντηση ακριβώς όπως αυτή που έδωσες στην κοπέλα. 
Να σαι καλά (πραγματικά).

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές σας και τις απόψεις σας. Τα σκέφτομαι σοβαρά όλα αυτά που γράψατε.

----------


## Diana1982

> Diana καλησπέρα, σε είχα ρωτήσει κάποια πράγματα στην αρχή του ποστ σου αλλά δε συνέχισα, για το λόγο ότι θα σου έγραφα ότι ακριβώς σου έγραψε η Remedy και περίμενα μια απάντηση ακριβώς όπως αυτή που έδωσες στην κοπέλα. 
> Να σαι καλά (πραγματικά).


Δεν ξέρεις πόσο προσπαθώ να είμαι καλά και εγώ και η οικογενειά μου.
Γενικά τα χρόνια προβλήματα υγείας,είναι το χειρότερο για κάποιον άνθρωπο...τον κάνουν δυσλειτουργικό πρώτα για τον εαυτό του και μετά για τους υπόλοιπους....
Ευχαριστώ και εγώ για την συμμετοχή σου!

----------


## Diana1982

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές σας και τις απόψεις σας. Τα σκέφτομαι σοβαρά όλα αυτά που γράψατε.


Σου ευχόμαστε να κάνεις το πιο σωστό για σένα και την οικογένειά σου!

----------


## kerasi

Κασσανδρα κανε καταγγελια στην κοινωνικη υπηρεσια και στην αστυνομια. Μη τον λυπηθεις καθολου! Ουτε αυτον ουτε τον πατερα σου! Ακομα κ να συνυπαρχει καποια διαταραχη δεν ειναι υπευθυνη για τα νταηλικια του με στοχο να σας παρει τον αερα κ να τσεπωνει τα λεφτα. Κοιτα τι μπορεις να παρεις σε φραγκα κ ακινητα και κοψε μετα ροδα μυρωμενα. Προσπαθησε να σου κανει εξουσιοδοτηση ο φαδερ να παιρνεις εσυ τη συνταξη γτ αυτος οταν καταλαβει οτι θρεφει ενα βοδι που δε τον κοιταει θα ναι πολυ αργα κ μαλλον δε θα το καταλαβει ποτε. Ειναι πολυ συχνο φαινομενο ο γονιος να στηριζει το παιδι που δεν τον φροντιζει κ στους αλλους οχι. Και δεν ειναι απο φοβο στην προκειμενη περιπτωση. Γινεται συνειδητα. Μονο δια της βιας νομικης ή φυσικης θα καταλαβει το παχυδερμο. Για λεπτομερειες στειλε μου μηνυμα να σου προτεινω πως να τον μαμησεις.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Κεράσι, δεν με ενδιαφέρει να πάρω κάτι παραπάνω από το μικρό μου μερίδιο, δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για τα μετρητά του πατέρα μου, ούτε τη σύνταξή του. Εξάλλου, ο αδελφός μου είναι άνεργος και από τη σύνταξη του μπαμπά ζει. Κι εγώ βέβαια υποαπασχολούμαι αλλά είμαι ολιγαρκής. Εκείνο που μου στοίχισε είναι η απονιά προς εμένα, τον άλλο μου αδελφό και τον πατέρα μου. Ότι δεν τον ένοιαζε πώς θα πληρώσουμε εμείς τα κληρονομικά (τέσσερις χιλιάδες περίπου ευρώ ο καθένας μας για μηχανικούς, συμβολαιογράφους, αποδοχές, μεταβιβάσεις των μεριδίων μας, Κτηματολόγια, υποθηκοφυλακεία) και απαγόρευσε στον πατέρα μου να μας βοηθήσει. Και ο τρόπος που τα πήρε όλα βέβαια. Προσπαθούσε να μας κρατάει σε απόσταση, δεν σήκωνε τα τηλέφωνα, όποτε του μιλούσαμε ήταν επιθετικός και δεν έδινε καμία εξήγηση για τίποτα. Ο πατέρας μου πάλι, έκανε πειθήνεια ότι του έλεγε, από φόβο και από βόλεψη (μαύρη βόλεψη). Όποτε ήθελε κάτι τον έβαζε και μας τηλεφωνούσε και προσπαθούσε να μας κάνει να δεχθούμε τους παραλογισμούς του. Τον είχε κάνει φερέφωνο του. Πήγαινα να τον δω όταν έλειπε ο αδελφός μου και αν το μάθαινε μετά, του έκανε ανάκριση: τί ήθελε αυτή εδώ; Τί σου είπε; Για κάποιο σκοπό ήρθε, κ.α. τέτοια. Βέβαια, όταν ο πατέρας μου κινδύνεψε δύο-τρεις φορές και ήθελε βοήθεια, τότε με έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο και με ήθελε να πάω για να βοηθήσω και κάθησα και τρεις μήνες από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ σε κάποια φάση που ήθελε εντατική φροντίδα.Κι εγώ πήγαινα από λαχτάρα για τον μπαμπά μου. Τότε δεν έλεγε τίποτα, απλά έλειπε όλη μέρα από το σπίτι και έκανε κάποιες εξωτερικές δουλειές για να μη με βλέπει. Την εχθρική στάση πάντως και την επιθετικότητα την εμφάνισε μετά το θάνατο της μητέρας μου. Αλλά και ο πατέρας μου δεν φέρθηκε σωστά, του έδωσε το θάρρος και το δικαίωμα να μας κάνει ό,τι θέλει με αποτέλεσμα να υποφέρει τώρα, αλλά και να είναι εξαρτημένος από αυτόν.
Καταγγελία.... έχεις δίκιο και είναι αυτό που έπρεπε ήδη να έχει γίνει, αλλά να δω πώς θα βρω το κουράγιο να το κάνω αυτό στον ίδιο μου τον αδελφό...

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Κεράσι, δεν έχω μάλλον τη δυνατότητα για π.μ., ήθελα κάτι να ρωτήσω πάνω σε αυτά, όταν μπορέσω θα στείλω.

----------


## Diana1982

> ......Ο πατέρας μου σε αυτό το διάστημα έγινε ένας άβουλος άνθρωπος γιατί ο αδελφός μου τον γκρίνιαζε συνέχεια για τα κληρονομικά για να πάρει το μέρος του, τον έχει φοβερίσει πολλές φορές, δεν του αφήνει καθόλου χρήματα να βγει να πιεί έναν καφέ, τον έχει χτυπήσει τρεις φορές και έγινε από την στεναχώρια του από 103 κιλά που ήταν, 45! Εγώ του έλεγα να φύγει και να έρθει να μείνει μαζί με μένα και τον άντρα μου (παιδιά δεν έχουμε) αλλά ο μπαμπάς μου προτίμησε να μένει με τον γιο-βασανιστή του.
> 
> Ο πατέρας μου πάλι, έκανε πειθήνεια ότι του έλεγε, από φόβο και από βόλεψη (μαύρη βόλεψη). Όποτε ήθελε κάτι τον έβαζε και μας τηλεφωνούσε και προσπαθούσε να μας κάνει να δεχθούμε τους παραλογισμούς του. Τον είχε κάνει φερέφωνο του. Πήγαινα να τον δω όταν έλειπε ο αδελφός μου και αν το μάθαινε μετά, του έκανε ανάκριση: τί ήθελε αυτή εδώ; Τί σου είπε; Για κάποιο σκοπό ήρθε, κ.α. τέτοια. Βέβαια, όταν ο πατέρας μου κινδύνεψε δύο-τρεις φορές και ήθελε βοήθεια, τότε με έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο και με ήθελε να πάω για να βοηθήσω και κάθησα και τρεις μήνες από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ σε κάποια φάση που ήθελε εντατική φροντίδα.Κι εγώ πήγαινα από λαχτάρα για τον μπαμπά μου. Τότε δεν έλεγε τίποτα, απλά έλειπε όλη μέρα από το σπίτι και έκανε κάποιες εξωτερικές δουλειές για να μη με βλέπει. Την εχθρική στάση πάντως και την επιθετικότητα την εμφάνισε μετά το θάνατο της μητέρας μου. Αλλά και ο πατέρας μου δεν φέρθηκε σωστά, του έδωσε το θάρρος και το δικαίωμα να μας κάνει ό,τι θέλει με αποτέλεσμα να υποφέρει τώρα, αλλά και να είναι εξαρτημένος από αυτόν.
> ...


Αλήθεια Κασσάνδρα,ενώ ο αδερφός σου έχει και προφανώς είχε από το παρελθόν ψυχικά προβλήματα,γιατί κανένας από την οικογενειά σου και κυρίως οι γονείς σου δεν αποφάσισαν να μιλησουν σε κάποιον ειδικό;

Στις παραπάνω παραθέσεις φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι ο αδερφός σου,φέρεται με πολύ άσχημο τρόπο στον πατέρα σου,με αποτέλεσμα να τον έχει φτάσει 45 κιλά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Μόλαταυτα,ο πατερας σου αρνείται να μιλήσεις σε κάποιον ειδικό λειτουργό και συνάμα ούτε εσύ ή ο αδερφός σου τόσα χρόνια έχετε κάνει κάτι για αυτή την κατάσταση.

Θα ήθελες λίγο να μου πεις πώς ο καθενας απο σας το σκέφτεται αυτό το πράγμα στο μυαλό του τόσα χρόνια;

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Diana, ο αδελφός μου από μικρός ήταν ένα παιδί με χιούμορ, ανοιχτός, κοινωνικός, με πολλούς φίλους. Είχε όμως, συχνά δυνατούς πονοκεφάλους και κάποια διάφορα "τικ" που άλλαζαν από καιρού εις καιρόν και κάποιο διάστημα νόμιζε συνέχεια ότι του ερχόταν εμετός και πνίγεται. Αυτά νόμιζαν οι δικοί μου πως ήταν παθολογικά και τον έτρεχαν σε διάφορους γιατρούς οι οποίοι μόνο τους αποπροσανατόλιζαν και κανείς δεν σκέφτηκε για ψυχιατρικό πρόβλημα. Από κάποια στιγμή και μετά άρχιζε σιγά σιγά να αλλάζει, να γίνεται απόμακρος, να έχει περίεργες εμμονές. Εντόπισα πως αυτή η αλλαγή έγινε όταν χώρισε από μιά κοπέλα που είχε, όταν όμως πέθανε η μαμά μου, μεταμορφώθηκε κυριολεκτικά σε ένα τέρας. Η μητέρα μου το είχε παρατηρήσει το πρόβλημα τα τελευταία χρόνια, αλλά έλεγε πως είναι ιδιότροπος και τίποτε άλλο. Εγώ και ο άλλος μου ο αδελφός ήμασταν πολλά χρόνια εκτός πατρικής εστίας γιατί παντρευτήκαμε σχετικά νωρίς και επειδή έχουμε πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά ηλικίας με τον προβληματικό αδελφό (10 και 12 χρόνια) δεν κάναμε παρέα και συναντιόμασταν μόνο σε γιορτές, ή κάποιες Κυριακές που τρώγαμε όλοι μαζί.
Ο πατέρας μου πέρασε και μία φάση που δεν ήθελε ούτε να φάει τίποτα για μέρες, ούτε να πάρει τα φάρμακά του, ούτε να πιεί νερό. Τότε ο γιατρός μας είπε πως πρέπει να νοσηλευτεί για να μην πεθάνει. Όμως, ο πατέρας μου μόλις του το είπαμε άρχισε να κλαίει και να οδύρεται ενώ και ο μικρός δεν ήθελε με τίποτα και μας έλεγε: πάνω από το πτώμα μου θα τον πάτε τον μπαμπά στο νοσοκομείο! 
Τέλος πάντων, μέσα σε αυτόν τον παραλογισμό και από τον φόβο μου ότι θα πεθάνει είπα να πηγαίνω να τον φροντίζω εγώ από το πρωί μέχρι το απόγευμα και να τον πιέζω να φάει και να πιεί. Ήταν εξουθενωτικό, αλλά τουλάχιστον τον κατάφερα να τρώει ελάχιστα και να πίνει λίγο νερό. Μετά, ο αδελφός μου δεν με χρειαζόταν άλλο και με απομάκρυνε. Αλλά ξέρω ότι δεν μαγειρεύει και παραγγέλνει συνέχεια απ´ έξω και στον πατέρα μου δίνει βιταμίνες και συμπληρώματα επειδή τρώει ελάχιστα. Η νύφη μου κι εγώ του πηγαίναμε φαγητό (η νύφη μου κάθε μέρα) αλλά ο αδελφός μου έκανε φασαρία στον πατέρα μου να μην δέχεται φαγητο από εμάς και όταν του φέρναμε μας το έδινε πίσω με το ζόρι ή δεν το έτρωγε μέχρι που χάλαγε. Δεν μπορώ να βρω άκρη βρε Diana.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Diana να σε ρωτήσω , η μητέρα σου έχει κάνει διαθήκη σε συμβολαιογράφο; Έχει σημασία. Η τουλάχιστον, έχει τη διαθήκη της κάπου που ξέρεις να την βρεις;

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Γιατι πανω απο ολα η διαθηκη και το χρημα..!

----------


## Diana1982

> Γιατι πανω απο ολα η διαθηκη και το χρημα..!


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααχαχαχα χαχαχααχαχ.............................. ..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σαν αυτο δηλ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwXRD-ix5mQ

----------


## Diana1982

> σαν αυτο δηλ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwXRD-ix5mQ


χαχαχαχα Ελα κόφτε την μαλακία...!!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δυο πραγματα ειναι απεριοριστα το συμπαν κ η ανθρωπινη βλακεια αινσταιν.  :Cool:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> σαν αυτο δηλ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwXRD-ix5mQ


Η Τζουλια τα εβγαλε με κοπο , ιδρωτα και σαμπανιες!

----------


## Diana1982

> Diana να σε ρωτήσω , η μητέρα σου έχει κάνει διαθήκη σε συμβολαιογράφο; Έχει σημασία. Η τουλάχιστον, έχει τη διαθήκη της κάπου που ξέρεις να την βρεις;


Κασσάνδρα δε νομίζω ότι αυτή η ερώτηση θα σε βοηθήσει κάπου....
Αν τα πράγματα είναι άσχημα στο οικογενειακό περιβάλλον κάνε τις διαδικασίες που επισημαίνει η mariposa7....

Αρχικά θα βοηθήσετε τον ίδιο και μετά και εσάς...
Βλέπω ότι ο πατέρας σας είναι πλέον ανίκανος ψυχικά και σωματικά να κάνει την οποιαδήποτε κίνηση .

Αρχικά πήγαινε σε κάποιον δικηγόρο και ενημερώσου σχετικά-να ρωτήσεις αν επέμβεις εισαγγελικά αν αυτό μπορεί να έχει οποιαδήποτε αρνητική ενέργεια σε σένα και στην οικογένειά σου.
Γιατί από αρρώστους ανθρώπους δε ξέρεις τι να περιμένεις....

Εμένα τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο άσχημα με την αδερφή μου,έχει στρώσει κατα πολύ η κατάσταση.
Αν και έχω δαπανήσει αρκετή ενέργεια σε όλο αυτό,τελικά τα πράγματα έχουν ομαλοποιηθεί-γτ μάλλον παίρνει τα φάρμακά της.
Πήγαινε καλή μου οπωσδήποτε σε κάποιον τουλάχιστον να συμβουλευτείς καλύτερα σε δικηγόρο...και συνέχισε με τις σχετικές διαδικασίες-δε νομίζω ότι ο αδερφός σου θα κάνει ποτέ κατι με τον εαυτό του,απλώς θα παρασιτεί εις βάρος σας και εις βάρος του εαυτού του.(και κατ'επέκταση της κοινωνίας-είχα κάποτε σχέση με εναν τέτοιο και δεν θέλω να το ανακαλώ)...............

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Πάνω απ´ όλα η ψυχική μας ηρεμία mnimonio, δεν ξέρεις τί πέρασα γι αυτό κοροϊδεύεις. Και εύχομαι να μην σου τύχει ποτέ. Όταν σε απειλεί η εφορία με πρόστιμα και έχεις τις προθεσμίες να τρέχουν η μία πίσω από την άλλη και πρέπει να συνεννοηθείς με έναν ψυχασθενή, τότε έλα να μου πεις. Κι εγώ όταν η μητέρα μου έλεγε να κάνει διαθήκη ή γονική παροχή την κορόιδευα και της έλεγα όχι, μην κάνεις τίποτα, δεν θέλω τίποτα, αν γίνει κάτι θα τα βρούμε με τα αδέλφια μου, αδέλφια είμαστε. Και όταν πέθανε η μητέρα μου πέρασαν έξι μήνες και δεν κάναμε καμία συζήτηση μεταξύ μας, ώσπου τέλειωσε η πρώτη προθεσμία της δήλωσης στην εφορία και τότε άρχισαν τα όργανα. Όταν είδα ότι ο αδελφός μου τα θέλει όλα και κάνει φασαρίες πήγα στο ειρηνοδικείο να κάνω αποποίηση κληρονομιάς, δεν ήθελα να μπλέξω, δεν ήθελα το σπίτι, δεν ήθελα τίποτα. Όμως, δεν γινόταν γιατί είχαν περάσει τέσσερις μήνες από το θάνατο και μετά από αυτό το διάστημα απαγορεύεται να αποποιηθείς, αναγκαστικά κληρονομείς το μερίδιό σου σε περιουσία ή και χρέη. Γί αυτό λοιπόν, μην το παίζεις πολύ "υπεράνω" χρημάτων γιατί κι εγώ πολύ "υπεράνω" ήμουν και ιδού πού έμπλεξα! Δεν ξέρεις πόσοι άνθρωποι και πόσες οικογένειες καταστρέφονται απ´ αυτά! Καλύτερα να μην έχουν τίποτα οι γονείς να δώσουν, για να μην υπάρχουν διαφορές και τσακωμοί στα αδέλφια.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Οκ Κασσάνδρα με συγχωρείς , απλα ακούστηκε κάπως αυτό με την διαθήκη. Ζητώ συγνώμη.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Ρώτησα τη Diana για να τη βοηθήσω, επειδή ανέφερε ότι φοβάται πως η αδελφή της θα της βγάλει την ψυχή με τα κληρονομικά, εφόσον η αδελφή της έχει πρόβλημα, όταν υπάρχει διαθήκη είναι όλα ξεκάθαρα και εύκολα, ή όταν οι γονείς έχουν φροντίσει από πριν να τα τακτοποιήσουν. Είμαι αυτή τη στιγμή μέσα στο πρόβλημα, έχω εξαντληθεί ψυχικά, οικονομικά και κόντεψε να τρελλαθεί και ο άντρας μου με αυτά. Εκτιμώ πάντως πολύ τη συγνώμη σου.

----------


## Diana1982

> Ρώτησα τη Diana για να τη βοηθήσω, επειδή ανέφερε ότι φοβάται πως η αδελφή της θα της βγάλει την ψυχή με τα κληρονομικά, εφόσον η αδελφή της έχει πρόβλημα, όταν υπάρχει διαθήκη είναι όλα ξεκάθαρα και εύκολα, ή όταν οι γονείς έχουν φροντίσει από πριν να τα τακτοποιήσουν. Είμαι αυτή τη στιγμή μέσα στο πρόβλημα, έχω εξαντληθεί ψυχικά, οικονομικά και κόντεψε να τρελλαθεί και ο άντρας μου με αυτά. Εκτιμώ πάντως πολύ τη συγνώμη σου.


Οχι Κασσάνδρα,δεν έχω τέτοια θέματα με τα κληρονομικά,είναι όλα τακτοποιημένα-απλά κάποια πράγματα που δεν χωρίζονται αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να έρχομαι σε συνεννόηση με την αδερφή μου για να πάρουμε κάποιες αποφάσεις,αλλά εντάξει είναι αρκετά ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα γιατί και η μάνα μας κάνει πως δεν καταλαβαίνει αλλά κάπου-κάπου βοηθάει την κατάσταση.
Εχεις δίκιο στην απάντηση σου στο nimonio όπως και μενα δεν μου άρεσε η απάντηση της Remedy σε προηγούμενο ποστ - ότι εγώ εχω το προβλημα,αλλά εντάξει απλά και οι 2 δεν έχουν ζήσει ποτέ με ψυχασθενή συγγενή-συγκεκριμένα μέσα στην οικογενεια,για να καταλαβουν πώς είναι η καθημερινότητα......και να μην έχεις και την συμπαράσταση των γονιων σου....

Αλλά οκ το μνιμόνιο ζήτησε συγγνώμη και ο χαβαλές μέσα στην ζωή είναι.....
Μην αφήσεις την ζωή σου ερμαιο των καταστασεων Κασσάνδρα,θα χαρώ να ακούσω πως εξελίσσονται τα πράγματα....

----------


## iliana26

βοηθειαααααααααααα!!! το αγορι μου εχει διπολικη διαταραχη!!εχει πολυ ασχημη συμπεριφορα με τους γονεις του και την οικογενεια του!! εγω του λεω την γνωμη μου ποτε δεν με ακουει παντα μου λεει εχουμε διαφορετικες γνωμες και μετα μπορει να αρχισουμε να τσακωνομαστε και εμεις..ομως εχει απολυτο αδικο!! δεν ξερω τ να κανω..εχουμε τσακωθει και μου λεει καλυτερα να πας σε κανεναν αλλον που θα χετε ιδιες αποψεις και δεν θα σε απογοητευει...σαν στηριγμα εχει μονο εμενα..αλλα οταν αρχιζει και θεωρει οτι εχει παντα δικιο και δεν ακουει κανεναν πραγματικα ποσο υπομονη να εχω ??? πειτε μου την γνωμη σας!!! τον αγαπαω πολυ και ειμαι ερωτευμενη δεν μπορω να τον αφησω!!

----------


## Remedy

> βοηθειαααααααααααα!!! το αγορι μου εχει διπολικη διαταραχη!!εχει πολυ ασχημη συμπεριφορα με τους γονεις του και την οικογενεια του!! εγω του λεω την γνωμη μου ποτε δεν με ακουει παντα μου λεει εχουμε διαφορετικες γνωμες και μετα μπορει να αρχισουμε να τσακωνομαστε και εμεις..ομως εχει απολυτο αδικο!! δεν ξερω τ να κανω..εχουμε τσακωθει και μου λεει καλυτερα να πας σε κανεναν αλλον που θα χετε ιδιες αποψεις και δεν θα σε απογοητευει...σαν στηριγμα εχει μονο εμενα..αλλα οταν αρχιζει και θεωρει οτι εχει παντα δικιο και δεν ακουει κανεναν πραγματικα ποσο υπομονη να εχω ??? πειτε μου την γνωμη σας!!! τον αγαπαω πολυ και ειμαι ερωτευμενη δεν μπορω να τον αφησω!!


τι χτυπιεσαι ετσι πουλακι μου? σε επιασε απ τον λαιμο?
κανει ψυχοθεραπεια η οχι? αν κανει, δεν υπαρχει κατι που μπορεις να κανεις. αν δεν μπορειτε να συνενοηθειτε, φυγε.
επισης, να σημειωσω οτι μπορει να ισχυουν και τα δυο, ταυτοχρονα: και να πασχει απο διπολικη διαταραχη και να εχετε διαφορετικες αποψεις..

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> βοηθειαααααααααααα!!! το αγορι μου εχει διπολικη διαταραχη!!εχει πολυ ασχημη συμπεριφορα με τους γονεις του και την οικογενεια του!! εγω του λεω την γνωμη μου ποτε δεν με ακουει παντα μου λεει εχουμε διαφορετικες γνωμες και μετα μπορει να αρχισουμε να τσακωνομαστε και εμεις..ομως εχει απολυτο αδικο!! δεν ξερω τ να κανω..εχουμε τσακωθει και μου λεει καλυτερα να πας σε κανεναν αλλον που θα χετε ιδιες αποψεις και δεν θα σε απογοητευει...σαν στηριγμα εχει μονο εμενα..αλλα οταν αρχιζει και θεωρει οτι εχει παντα δικιο και δεν ακουει κανεναν πραγματικα ποσο υπομονη να εχω ??? πειτε μου την γνωμη σας!!! τον αγαπαω πολυ και ειμαι ερωτευμενη δεν μπορω να τον αφησω!!


 Κοπέλα μου την παλεύεις ή μας δουλεύεις......? Με διπολικό είσαι, σαν τί θες να γίνει? Αν δεν θες να είσαι το θύμα μιας κατάστασης που δε θα βγάλει πουθενά, τότε καλή αυτοκτονία εύχομαι. Αν θες να αναζητήσεις έστω κ την παραμικρή πιθανότητα ευτυχίας στη ζωή σου σήκω φύγε.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> βοηθειαααααααααααα!!! το αγορι μου εχει διπολικη διαταραχη!!εχει πολυ ασχημη συμπεριφορα με τους γονεις του και την οικογενεια του!! εγω του λεω την γνωμη μου ποτε δεν με ακουει παντα μου λεει εχουμε διαφορετικες γνωμες και μετα μπορει να αρχισουμε να τσακωνομαστε και εμεις..ομως εχει απολυτο αδικο!! δεν ξερω τ να κανω..εχουμε τσακωθει και μου λεει* καλυτερα να πας σε κανεναν αλλον που θα χετε ιδιες αποψεις και δεν θα σε απογοητευει.*..σαν στηριγμα εχει μονο εμενα..αλλα οταν αρχιζει και θεωρει οτι εχει παντα δικιο και δεν ακουει κανεναν πραγματικα ποσο υπομονη να εχω ??? πειτε μου την γνωμη σας!!! τον αγαπαω πολυ και ειμαι ερωτευμενη δεν μπορω να τον αφησω!!


 υποψιαζομαι οτι εχει δικιο.. μαλον πρεπει να τον βοηθησεις να βρει καπια που να του μιαζει.




> τι χτυπιεσαι ετσι πουλακι μου? σε επιασε απ τον λαιμο?


αν το προβλημα ηταν δικο σου μπορει να χτυπιοσουν κ συ εφοσον δεν ειναι δικο σου ομως μιλας ως πιανιστας. ετσι δε βλεπεις καπιο λογο να ανυσιχει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Καλησπέρα σας....
> 
> Το πρόβλημά μου από πολλά χρόνια είναι εκτός από την μάνα μου που είναι ηλικιωμένη κυρίως η αδερφή μου,η οποία πάσχει από διπολική διαταραχή,από τότε που την θυμάμαι.
> Είναι 35 χρονών και η μάνα μου 81.
> Το θέμα είναι ότι η ίδια δεν έχει ποτέ συζητήσει ούτε σε μένα ούτε στην μάνα μου,το πρόβλημα της υγείας της και η μάνα μου αρνείται να το συζητήσει μαζί μου παρα κάποια σκόρπια λόγια λες και δεν αφορά εμάς αυτό το θέμα.
> Είναι μία απελπιστική κατάσταση-έχω κουραστεί να ζω μ'έναν άνθρωπο άρρωστο και λυπάμαι που μιλάω έτσι και ενδεχομένως να προσβάλλω και άλλους ανθρωπους,αλλά παιδιά δεν αντέχεται η κατάσταση.!
> Τώρα τελευταία πρέπει να έχει πάει στον γιατρό,έχοντας υποχωρήσει λίγο τα συμπτώματα αλλά εξακολουθεί να φέρεται μ'ένα τρόπο πολύ άσχημο και αρνητικό απέναντι μου.
> Η μάνα μου αρνείται να συζητησει το προβλημα ανοιχτά μαζί μου.Επειδή την φοβάται και γενικά δεν έχει κότσια να το δει κατάματα.
> 
> ...


*Diana1982* εγω μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω καταλαβει εσυ σε πια κατηγορια ανθρωπου ανηκεις επισης δεν εχω καταλαβει που οφειλετε η διαφορα με την αδερφη σου στο οτι ειναι ετσι οπως τη περιγραφεις η στο οτι ειναι παλιοχαρακτηρας εγω εχω την εντυπωση οτι συμβαινει το δευτερο. αλλα δε ξερω αν συμβαινει κ το πρωτο.. κ γενικος δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για τιποτα κ αυτο με αποσυντονιζει κ γενικα οταν αποσυντονιζομαι δεν αποδιδω κ πολυ. δεν εισαι αρκετα σαφης οσο θα επρεπε.

----------


## Diana1982

> *Diana1982* εγω μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω καταλαβει εσυ σε πια κατηγορια ανθρωπου ανηκεις επισης δεν εχω καταλαβει που οφειλετε η διαφορα με την αδερφη σου στο οτι ειναι ετσι οπως τη περιγραφεις η στο οτι ειναι παλιοχαρακτηρας εγω εχω την εντυπωση οτι συμβαινει το δευτερο. αλλα δε ξερω αν συμβαινει κ το πρωτο.. κ γενικος δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για τιποτα κ αυτο με αποσυντονιζει κ γενικα οταν αποσυντονιζομαι δεν αποδιδω κ πολυ. δεν εισαι αρκετα σαφης οσο θα επρεπε.


Kαλημέρα Αλέξανδρε....τί ακριβώς θέλεις να σου πω για μένα για να ξεκαθαρίσεις σε ποια κατηγορία ανθρώπου είμαι;
Συνοπτικά με την αδερφή μου το πρόβλημα είναι το γεγονός ότι έχει διπολική διαταραχή και δεν έχει βοηθήσει μέχρι τώτα τον εαυτό της για τίποτα.

Ούτε φαρμακευτικά ούτε με κάποια ψυχοθεραπεια.
Γιατί το διπολικό η αδερφή μου το έπαθε από έντονη στεναχώρια επειδή μας παράτησαν οι γονείς μας-μπορεί και να το πάθαινε και χωρίς αυτή την αφορμή-απλά πιθανολογώ γτ μέχρι και σήμερα στεναχωριέται πολύ γι'αυτό και δεν έχει αδικο.

Από την άλλη όμως όπως καταλαβαίνεις ένας άνθρωπος με τέτοια προβλήματα γίνεται δυσλειτουργικός τόσο για τον ίδιο όσο και για το στενό του οικογενειακό περιβάλλον.
Ο,τι άλλο θέλεις να με ρωτήσεις παρακαλώ.

----------


## Diana1982

> βοηθειαααααααααααα!!! το αγορι μου εχει διπολικη διαταραχη!!εχει πολυ ασχημη συμπεριφορα με τους γονεις του και την οικογενεια του!! εγω του λεω την γνωμη μου ποτε δεν με ακουει παντα μου λεει εχουμε διαφορετικες γνωμες και μετα μπορει να αρχισουμε να τσακωνομαστε και εμεις..ομως εχει απολυτο αδικο!! δεν ξερω τ να κανω..εχουμε τσακωθει και μου λεει καλυτερα να πας σε κανεναν αλλον που θα χετε ιδιες αποψεις και δεν θα σε απογοητευει...σαν στηριγμα εχει μονο εμενα..αλλα οταν αρχιζει και θεωρει οτι εχει παντα δικιο και δεν ακουει κανεναν πραγματικα ποσο υπομονη να εχω ??? πειτε μου την γνωμη σας!!! τον αγαπαω πολυ και ειμαι ερωτευμενη δεν μπορω να τον αφησω!!


Σου το έχει πει ο ίδιος ότι πάσχει από διπολική ή το έχεις καταλάβει από μόνη σου;
Αποψη μου-σήκω φύγε όσο ερωτευμένη και αν είσαι - αν και δεν είναι κομψό αυτό που λέω γιατί υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι και εδώ μέσα που είναι διπολικοί και κατ'αυτό τον τρόπο τους βγάζουμε ανίκανους ή αρρωστους ή οτιδήποτε άλλο,ενώ όλοι είμαστε το ίδιο ίσοι απέναντι στην ζωή ότι πρόβλημα και αν έχουμε.

Θα πρέπει ομως να σου πω ότι προκειται για δύσκολες καταστάσεις(οπως καταλαβες και εσύ) που προφανώς χρειάζονται δια βίου προσπάθεια.
Αν είσαι διατεθειμμένη για κάτι τέτοιο συνέχισε τον αγώνα-δεν ξέρω που θα σε βγάλει-αλλά αφού τον αγαπας τόσο ...........

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκεις δε μπορω να καταλαβω σε αυτη αυτουνου που εχει πολες πλευρες? η αυτουνου που μενει σταθερος σε ενα πραγμα? μηπως εισαι το πρωτο κ προσπαθεις να γινεις το δευτρο? καπιες φορες μου δινεις την εντυπωση οτι κατι πιανεις απο οσα λεω αλλα δε μπορω να εξηγισω πως το πετυχαινεις αυτο.
αν η αδερφη σου ειναι διπροσωπη ετσι θα παραμινει οτι κ αν γινει αυτοι οι ανθρωποι εχουν γεννηθει ετσι πολυ απλα

----------


## Diana1982

> σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκεις δε μπορω να καταλαβω σε αυτη αυτουνου που εχει πολες πλευρες? η αυτουνου που μενει σταθερος σε ενα πραγμα? μηπως εισαι το πρωτο κ προσπαθεις να γινεις το δευτρο? καπιες φορες μου δινεις την εντυπωση οτι κατι πιανεις απο οσα λεω αλλα δε μπορω να εξηγισω πως το πετυχαινεις αυτο.
> αν η αδερφη σου ειναι διπροσωπη ετσι θα παραμινει οτι κ αν γινει αυτοι οι ανθρωποι εχουν γεννηθει ετσι πολυ απλα


Νομίζω ότι ο χαρακτήρας του ανθρώπου ελίσσεται,ανάλογα με τις περιστάσεις...και ακριβώς τι εννοείς δεν καταλαβαίνω-αν δηλαδή εχω πολλές ή μία πλευρά.
Γενικά είμαι ψυχικά σταθερή απο κει και πέρα νομίζω ότι συμπεριφέρομαι ανάλογα με τις περιστάσεις.
Τουλάχιστον δεν ξεσπάω στους άλλους! Και αυτό το κάνω συνειδητά

Εσενα δεν μπορεί κάποιος να σε καταλάβει ευκολα,αλλά με λίγη προσπάθεια το καταφέρνει.
Οσο για την αδερφή μου,έχω προσπαθήσει αρκετά-τα πράγματα μέχρι εδω μπορούν να πάνε,δε νομίζω παρακάτω-αλλά γενικά νομίζω ειναι σε καλή κατάσταση τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά εμένα.
γιατι ψυχανεμιζόμουν............και έλεγα πώς θα ξεμπερδέψω....τελικά κατόπιν δικής μου μεγάλης προσπάθειας,τακτοποιη θηκαν κληρονομικά-έχω μια μικρη οικονομική βοηθεια από την μάνα μου για να μετακομίσω σε άλλο σπίτι-που το σκεφτόμουν και το οποίο θα κάνω εντός ολιγου καιρού και όπως καταλαβαίνεις οι κόποι μου απέφεραν καρπούς!

Μπορεί να ήταν επίπονο αλλά η ζωή έρχεται με οδηγίες αγγουριού-δηλαδή όπως και να 'χει θα το φας το αγγούρι σου και όσο πιο συνειδητά το φας τόσο λιγότερο θα πονέσεις(αν με εννοείς)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ειναι σε καλή κατάσταση τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά εμένα.
> γιατι ψυχανεμιζόμουν............και έλεγα πώς θα ξεμπερδέψω....


ναι αλλα.. δε ξερω αν πηγε το μυαλο σου ως τωρα τι μπορει να σε περιμενει οταν θα συναντησεις τον κυριο.. που πραγματικα σου μιαζει κ μη νομιζεις οτι θα καταφερεις να ζησεις ερημιτησα σε κανενα βουνο πολοι το πιστεψαν κανενας δε το καταφερε τελικα για παρα πολυ...

εγω καπως ετσι την πατησα εφερα τον εαυτο μου στα συγκαλα του απο μονος μου κ καπια στιγμη ανακαλυψα οτι με περιμεναν στη γωνια ολες οι .................. της γης

----------


## giannis1990

σορρυ που ειναι λιγο ακυρο..αλλα διαβαζω και εχω μια απορια... οτν καποιος εχει διπολικη..ειναι για ενα μεγαλο διαστημα ετσι και για αλλο ενα μεγαλο διαστημα αλλιως...? η μπορει αν ειναι ανισα σαν διαρκεια? και ειναι ακτι ξαφνικο χωρις πραγματικα αιτια η καποιες καταστασεις το πυροδοτουν?

----------


## iliana26

κανει ναι!!! απλα σχετικα με τις 2 τελευταιες μερες η συμπεριφορα του ηταν οπως οταν δεν εκανε θεραπεια!! επειδη εχω διαβασει σχεδον ολα τα θεματα εδω μεσα..ανθρωποι διπολικοι καθονται και λενε μειναμε μονοι μας λογω της ασθενειας!! εμενα δεν μου αρεσει να παρατησω τον ανθρωπο που αγαπαω γιατι ειναι αρρωστος..το λογικο δεν ειναι στα δυσκολα να εισαι εκει και να στηριζεις τους ανθρωπους που αγαπας?γιατι γυρισε και μου πε οτι δεν τον στηριζω! εσυ εχεις την ασθενεια??

----------


## iliana26

αλεξανδρε δεν θα τον αντεξει καμια!! ουτε τις καταστασεις που γινονται!!! πραγματικα ολοι το λενε ποσο υπομονη εχω.

----------


## giannis1990

> κανει ναι!!! απλα σχετικα με τις 2 τελευταιες μερες η συμπεριφορα του ηταν οπως οταν δεν εκανε θεραπεια!! επειδη εχω διαβασει σχεδον ολα τα θεματα εδω μεσα..ανθρωποι διπολικοι καθονται και λενε μειναμε μονοι μας λογω της ασθενειας!! εμενα δεν μου αρεσει να παρατησω τον ανθρωπο που αγαπαω γιατι ειναι αρρωστος..το λογικο δεν ειναι στα δυσκολα να εισαι εκει και να στηριζεις τους ανθρωπους που αγαπας?γιατι γυρισε και μου πε οτι δεν τον στηριζω! εσυ εχεις την ασθενεια??


στην diana το ρωτας?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> αλεξανδρε δεν θα τον αντεξει καμια!! ουτε τις καταστασεις που γινονται!!! πραγματικα ολοι το λενε ποσο υπομονη εχω.


 δε γινετε αυτο που λες για ολους υπαρχει ο καταληλος απλα δε σε βολευει για αυτο εγω πχ συναντησα μια μερα το πιο δυσκολο ανθρωπο που υπαρχει κ ολοι τα εφτυσαν κ μονο εγω καταλαβαινα τι ελεγε.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

προφανως επιδη δε τον καταλαβαινεις αγριευει περισσοτερο για αυτο σου δινει την εντυπωση οτι δε παλευεται

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν αυτο που λες σε ενοχλει το οτι εχει πολες πλευρες δε θα συνοηθητε ουτε το πρασινο μαη.στο ξεκαθαριζω.

----------


## Diana1982

> κανει ναι!!! απλα σχετικα με τις 2 τελευταιες μερες η συμπεριφορα του ηταν οπως οταν δεν εκανε θεραπεια!! επειδη εχω διαβασει σχεδον ολα τα θεματα εδω μεσα..ανθρωποι διπολικοι καθονται και λενε μειναμε μονοι μας λογω της ασθενειας!! εμενα δεν μου αρεσει να παρατησω τον ανθρωπο που αγαπαω γιατι ειναι αρρωστος..το λογικο δεν ειναι στα δυσκολα να εισαι εκει και να στηριζεις τους ανθρωπους που αγαπας?γιατι γυρισε και μου πε οτι δεν τον στηριζω! εσυ εχεις την ασθενεια??


Οχι την έχει όμως η Αδερφή μου!

----------


## iliana26

ηταν και σε ψυχιατρικη κλινικη  :Wink:  παιρνει και χαπια!! εσυ εισαι διπολικη η εχεις γνωστους με την αρρωστια?

----------


## iliana26

οχι!!στον ρεμεντυ

----------


## giorgos panou

καλησπερα!
παιδια! εσεις που ειχατε εμπειρια απο αυτη την ασθενια, ειτε απο συγγενεις κι φιλους ειτε προσωπικα, τι συμπερανατε τελικα?
ροτω αν εχει ολικη θεραπεια δλδη, εαν ο ανθρωπος που παθει κατι τετοιο μπορει να γινει καλα? και αν γινετε καλα μονο με φαρμακα, δλδη αν υπαρχει κι αλλος τροπος θεραπειας χωρις βαρια φαρμακα? σας ροτω διοτι με απασχολει - οχι για εμενα- αλλα επειδη δεν ειναι γιατρος, δεν θελω να βγαλω συμπερασμα τετοιο για καποιο προσωπο, διοτι θα το βλεπω ,θα το αντιμετοπιζω σαν να ειναι κατι κακο! κι απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι οτι απλα κανω λαθος!! οτι ολοι μας εχουμε μερες με θλιψη, μερες που ειμαστε νευρικοι, μερες που η ζωη μας φερνει δυσκολιες κι για καποιο καιρο απλα ειμαστε"καπως" . αυτο ειναι που με απασχολει πιο πολυ! το οτι δεν μπορω να κρινω! κι για αυτο σας ροταω, εαν ξερετε η αν καταλαβαινετε ποια ειναι τα ορια της ασθενειας απο την απλη κακη διαθεση??

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ηταν και σε ψυχιατρικη κλινικη  παιρνει και χαπια!! εσυ εισαι διπολικη η εχεις γνωστους με την αρρωστια?


 kaλα κρασια συνεχιζεις εσυ το τροπαριο.... αμα συνενοηθητε ετσι σφυρα μου.

----------


## Diana1982

*iliana26* Να απαντάς με παράθεση για να καταλαβαίνουμε σε ποιόν απευθύνεσαι..........
Βρίσκεται κάτω από κάθε κουτακι απάντησης δεξιά....."Απάντηση με παράθεση"

----------


## iliana26

ok diana
 :Wink:

----------


## Tasos75

> καλησπερα!
> ροτω αν εχει ολικη θεραπεια δλδη, εαν ο ανθρωπος που παθει κατι τετοιο μπορει να γινει καλα? 
> και αν γινετε καλα μονο με φαρμακα, δλδη αν υπαρχει κι αλλος τροπος θεραπειας χωρις βαρια φαρμακα? σας ροτω διοτι με απασχολει - οχι για εμενα- αλλα επειδη δεν ειναι γιατρος, δεν θελω να βγαλω συμπερασμα τετοιο για καποιο προσωπο, διοτι θα το βλεπω ,θα το αντιμετοπιζω σαν να ειναι κατι κακο! κι απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι οτι απλα κανω λαθος!! οτι ολοι μας εχουμε μερες με θλιψη, μερες που ειμαστε νευρικοι, μερες που η ζωη μας φερνει δυσκολιες κι για καποιο καιρο απλα ειμαστε"καπως" . αυτο ειναι που με απασχολει πιο πολυ! το οτι δεν μπορω να κρινω! κι για αυτο σας ροταω, εαν ξερετε η αν καταλαβαινετε ποια ειναι τα ορια της ασθενειας απο την απλη κακη διαθεση??


Γιατρειά τύπου ίασης, δηλαδή το άτομο να επανέλθει στην ψυχολογική κατάσταση και ισορροπία που είχε πριν ασθενήσει μπορεί να υπάρξει εν μέρη σε άτομο που δεν είχε από την έναρξη της ασθένειας ψυχωσικό επεισόδιο. Τουλάχιστον αυτό ξέρω από συγγενή μου που είναι διπολικός και από φίλο μου που η μητέρα του παρουσίασε μανιοκατάθλιψη πριν χρόνια και μετά από δύο χρόνια θεραπείας τώρα δεν παίρνει φάρμακα. Όπως μου είπε ο ίδιος, η μητέρα του πλέον αραιά και πού χάνει τις ισορροπίες αλλά μπορεί και το ελέγχει από μόνη της. Σε περίπτωση ψυχ. επεισοδίου η αγωγή θα πρέπει να λαμβάνεται εφ όρου ζωής. Η διαφορά ενός διπολικού από ένα άτομο που θεωρείται ψυχικά υγιές είναι ότι ο 1ος ξεπερνάει κάποια φυσιολογικά όρια διάθεσης-συμπεριφοράς σύμφωνα με κλίμακες που έχει ορίσει και αναθεωρεί ανά διαστήματα ο παγκόσμιος οργανισμός υγείας (αν γκουγκλάρεις κάτι θα βρεις). 
Ο διπολικός που βρίσκει το κατάλληλο σχήμα θεραπείας μπορεί να έχει μια φυσιολογική ζωή και καλό είναι να αποφεύγει καταστάσεις που του προκαλούν άγχος-πίεση.
Παίζουν ρόλο και πολλοί άλλοι παράγοντες όπως ηλικία, χαρακτήρας-προσωπικότητα ατόμου, περιβάλλον που ζει και εργάζεται κ.τλ. για την πορεία ενός ατόμου με διπολισμό.
Τέλος να σου πω ότι είναι είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να πεισθεί ο ασθενής ότι έχει πρόβλημα και να πάρει τη θεραπεία που χρειάζεται.
Αυτά τα ολίγα από όσα έχω διαβάσει, ακούσει και ζήσει από κοντά με διπολικό άτομο.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Από τα όσα ξέρω εγώ πάλι, η διπολική διαταραχή δε θεραπεύεται, ανεξαρτήτως το χρόνο κ τον τρόπο εκδήλωσής της σε κάποιον άνθρωπο. Είναι σαν το διαβήτη, δε θεραπεύεται, όμως με την ανάλογη πάντα φραμακευτική αγωγή κ ψυχοθεραπεία (υποστηρίζεται πως η γνωσιακή είναι η πλέον κατάλληλη), δηλ. αν ο ασθενής έχει καλούς γιατρούς κ είναι συνεργάσιμος στη θεραπεία μαθαίνει να ζει με αυτό. Αν κανείς κάνει κάποιες εξειδικευμένες εξετάσεις στον εγκέφαλο διπολικού ατόμου, σε αυτές νομίζω περιλαμβάνεται κ η μαγνητική, τότε διαπιστώνει ότι η μορφολογία ΔΕΝ είναι φυσιολογική (άλλωστε πρόκειται για ασθένεια του μυαλού....) κ αυτό δυστυχώς δε σηκώνει θεραπεία, μόνο ρύθμιση κ διαχείριση στο μέτρο του δυνατού των συμπτωμάτων.

----------


## Diana1982

ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ

Αλλά για ευνόητους λόγους δεν κοινοποιείται καμία θεραπεία...............

----------


## Tasos75

Mariposa ούτε και εγώ πιστεύω ότι θεραπεύεται με την έννοια ότι το άτομο θα επανέλθει και θα βρίσκεται για όλη του την υπόλοιπη ζωή στην ψυχολογική κατάσταση που βρισκόταν πριν αρρωστήσει.
Ωστόσο υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που με την κατάλληλη θεραπεία (φάρμακα, υποστήριξη ειδικού) βρίσκουν τις ισορροπίες που τους καθιστούν λειτουργικούς και μάλιστα κάποιες περιπτώσεις διπολικών αποσύρουν τα φάρμακα μετά από κάποιο καιρό. Αυτό το γνωρίζω από την περίπτωση του δικού μου προσώπου που αρχικά δύο γιατροί του είχαν δηλώσει ότι θα πάρει θεραπεία για 2 χρόνια (τυπικό σχήμα για την περίπτωσή της όπως αρχικά την είχαν αξιολογήσει) και ανάλογα με την πρόοδο της θεραπείας σιγά σιγά θα απέσυρε τα φάρμακα.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Mariposa ούτε και εγώ πιστεύω ότι θεραπεύεται με την έννοια ότι το άτομο θα επανέλθει και θα βρίσκεται για όλη του την υπόλοιπη ζωή στην ψυχολογική κατάσταση που βρισκόταν πριν αρρωστήσει.
> Ωστόσο υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που με την κατάλληλη θεραπεία (φάρμακα, υποστήριξη ειδικού) βρίσκουν τις ισορροπίες που τους καθιστούν λειτουργικούς και μάλιστα κάποιες περιπτώσεις διπολικών αποσύρουν τα φάρμακα μετά από κάποιο καιρό. Αυτό το γνωρίζω από την περίπτωση του δικού μου προσώπου που αρχικά δύο γιατροί του είχαν δηλώσει ότι θα πάρει θεραπεία για 2 χρόνια (τυπικό σχήμα για την περίπτωσή της όπως αρχικά την είχαν αξιολογήσει) και ανάλογα με την πρόοδο της θεραπείας σιγά σιγά θα απέσυρε τα φάρμακα.


Το έχω ακούσει για διπολικούς τύπου ΙΙ, που είναι πιο light περίπτωση, αλλά κ πάλι απαιτείται να επαναλαμβάνεται ένας κύκλος αγωγής γιατί κ η ίδια η ασθένεια κάνει τον κύκλο της.... πάντως δυστυχώς οριστική θεραπεία δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## giorgos panou

ΤΑΣΟ ευχαρηστω για την απαντηση, είναι πολύ δυσκολο για μενα να τολμησω καν να αναφερθώ εστω κι τριγιρο από αυτό το θεμα, βλέπεις δεν εχω την πολυχρονη οικειότητα¨),κι δυσκολεύομαι να πω ""- γτ. κανεις ετσι?? εισαι ψυχιατρικα αρρωστη??ε?"- ,¨)όπως βλέπεις κολαω να πω κατι τετοιο, ασε που κρυβω κι εγω ολο το ιατρικομου ιστορικο κι δεν με παιρνει να το πηγαινω εκει.
φανταζομαι σε ολους μας εχει τυχη να σκεφτουμε καποιες στιγμες ότι αρκετοι ανθρωποι γυρο μας πασχουν από ψυχικες ασθενειες κι δεν το ξερουν!! η όπως δυστυχως γινετε ντρεπόμαστε να το ψαξουμε!! ε? 
φανταζομαι ότι τα συγκεκριμενα ατομα που αναφερετε βρηκαν το θαρρος κι μπραβο τους!! από την άλλη προσωπικα φοβάμαι ότι πολλες φορες μπερδευουμε αυτους που εχουν πρόβλημα με οσους απλα περναν κακες μερες!

----------

